# TTC after miscarriage 2020



## salamander91

Hi :) I had a mmc in January and a ERPC on the 30/01/2020. I'm looking to ttc straight away and would love some buddies if anyone is interested :)


----------



## Rebaby

Hi and sorry for your loss :hugs2: I've also just had a mmc and erpc (on 07/02/20) and hoping to try again asap, although I'm waiting until after my first AF and for confirmation that the pregnancy wasn't a molar (there wasn't any suggestion it might be, but I had a partial molar in 2013 so I want to be sure before we ttc).


----------



## lisaalove

Hey! I'm in the same boat. Mmc in November with identical twins, we tried last cycle but af showed. On CD 7 now. Though we will most likely be skipping this month because my husband asked for more time and on top of that he has a kidney stone.


----------



## salamander91

Sorry for your losses :hugs: How are you ladies doing? I'm 3 weeks 5 days post surgery and think AF might be starting. I hope it is anyway or I'm just getting more bleeding from the miscarriage :roll: I took a test yesterday and it was finally very faint so I'm hoping my hcg levels are at the "not pregnant" stage very soon so I can start trying again.


----------



## lisaalove

My first "cycle" post surgery was 30 days. I bleed for the first 11 after and then ovulated cd 18 and then finally got my first actual cycle after 30 days. The first month was really weird because I ovulated and it was 3-5 days longer than normal. I usually have 25-27 day cycles. I don't remember how long it took to get the hcg out of my system though. 
I got a positive opk today so I'd say that's exciting but hubby is still battling his kidney stone so were deffinately out for the month. 
Other than that I feel like I'm doing better though. I'm at least becoming more excited at the thought of becoming pregnant again and a little less scared of it. 
How are you doing? Hope all is well!


----------



## salamander91

Hope hubby is better soon so you can try next month!

I stopped bleeding so guess it wasn't my period yet. I have sore boobs, epic pms and back ache though so I wouldn't be surprised if shes on her way soon! Emotionally I'm feeling a lot better. Just ready to be pregnant again xx


----------



## christina1612

Please may I join you ladies? So what I thought was my first natural period after my first month TTC has turned out to be a miscarriage I think. I got a positive first response at 8dpo then a few days later a negative normal test. Then what was I thought a heavy period, soaking through pads within a few hours and pain. It eased off and stopped about 4 days ago but today I've had more fresh red blood and some mild cramps. Does anyone think it could have been/be an early miscarriage?


----------



## salamander91

christina1612 said:


> Please may I join you ladies? So what I thought was my first natural period after my first month TTC has turned out to be a miscarriage I think. I got a positive first response at 8dpo then a few days later a negative normal test. Then what was I thought a heavy period, soaking through pads within a few hours and pain. It eased off and stopped about 4 days ago but today I've had more fresh red blood and some mild cramps. Does anyone think it could have been/be an early miscarriage?

Hi Christina. Of course you can join us. It sounds like you had a chemical pregnancy. I'm sorry for your loss xx


----------



## salamander91

I passed some tissue last week so I guess I had some retained tissue that was causing my tests to have a faint positive for so long. They're finally negative so looking forward to ttc again [-o&lt;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## salamander91

How are you all doing? I think I finally ovulated so I'm around 3dpo today. My BIL just told us his gf is pregnant and I took it really hard. Hopefully it happens for us soon!


----------



## salamander91

AF started today so on to the next cycle.

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## lisaalove

Hey, it's been such a weird cycle for me. My opks are all over the place and I haven't gotten a positive. I'm pretty regular and it's always a nice dark test when I ovulate so I'm not feeling too optimistic about this cycle. I'm cd19 today. We DTD on cd13 and cd8 but my wonky tests haven't really had me in the mood. I also had some pretty crazy cramps the other day. I dont know what's going on with my body. 

How are you doing? I'm sorry the news about your bil and his gf hurt you, I understand that feeling. *hugs*


----------



## salamander91

I hate wonky cycles! Hopefully ovulation will be very soon for you :hugs: 

I'm really not doing great emotionally. My period is finished now though so we can move on to trying. I'm not sure if my cycle will be typical since the miscarriage so I'll probably start doing opks every day from now just in case. I generally have longer cycles and ov around cd20 so could be a while yet.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## lisaalove

salamander91 said:


> I hate wonky cycles! Hopefully ovulation will be very soon for you :hugs:
> 
> I'm really not doing great emotionally. My period is finished now though so we can move on to trying. I'm not sure if my cycle will be typical since the miscarriage so I'll probably start doing opks every day from now just in case. I generally have longer cycles and ov around cd20 so could be a while yet.

Thank you! I never got the opk I was hoping for but I stopped testing at cd 20. I think I may have had implantation bleeding today but who knows it may be too late for that...

I totally understand. I think mentally I'm finally kind of back to normal and mine was in november. Theres deffinately still times where my heart hurts and I just turn into a mess. Though I'm sure the next time I do see a positive test I'll be a little more wary. Fingers crossed and hugs to you!


----------



## salamander91

lisaalove said:


> Thank you! I never got the opk I was hoping for but I stopped testing at cd 20. I think I may have had implantation bleeding today but who knows it may be too late for that...
> 
> I totally understand. I think mentally I'm finally kind of back to normal and mine was in november. Theres deffinately still times where my heart hurts and I just turn into a mess. Though I'm sure the next time I do see a positive test I'll be a little more wary. Fingers crossed and hugs to you!

Fingers crossed its implantation bleeding! 

I'm CD10 and randomly had bloody ewcm so kind of confused. I don't normally ovulate until cd20 and my opks haven't come yet so I can't test. We did dtd last night so maybe it's just from that but it's really frustrating. I thought now I've had a period I would at least know what is going on with my body ](*,) 

Yeh I think the same. It's a shame that a bfp will have that doubt now. I'm really struggling with anxiety and not sleeping well atm because of covid 19 so I think that's making my sadness just way more intense than it normally would be.


----------



## christina1612

Hi ladies

Please can I have some advice? So given the current corona virus pandemic and lockdown situation my husband and I decided to stop TTC for now. I went back onto the pill Mon 23rd which would have been cd21 for me. I'm now on what would have been cd34 and been suffering with nausea for a few days now. Could it be possible that I could be pregnant? And if so would the pill cause any harm to a potential pregnancy?


----------



## salamander91

christina1612 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Please can I have some advice? So given the current corona virus pandemic and lockdown situation my husband and I decided to stop TTC for now. I went back onto the pill Mon 23rd which would have been cd21 for me. I'm now on what would have been cd34 and been suffering with nausea for a few days now. Could it be possible that I could be pregnant? And if so would the pill cause any harm to a potential pregnancy?

Did you have sex around ovulation date? Its definitely possible. A lot of women get pregnant on the pill so I wouldn't think it would cause any issues. Good luck xx


----------



## lisaalove

salamander91 said:


> Fingers crossed its implantation bleeding!
> 
> I'm CD10 and randomly had bloody ewcm so kind of confused. I don't normally ovulate until cd20 and my opks haven't come yet so I can't test. We did dtd last night so maybe it's just from that but it's really frustrating. I thought now I've had a period I would at least know what is going on with my body ](*,)
> 
> Yeh I think the same. It's a shame that a bfp will have that doubt now. I'm really struggling with anxiety and not sleeping well atm because of covid 19 so I think that's making my sadness just way more intense than it normally would be.

I've never really had any bleeding except when it's supposed to happen lol but that spotting ended up going on like once a day for four days and then AF showed. I'm not really sure what day I should be counting my cycle from, first time I spotted or when she came in full force. 

How are you feeling? You should be like CD 19 now if I did the math right lol. Sorry it took so long for me to get back but I've kind of been in my own world with all the covid stuff going on. I get the anxiety. I have PTSD and GAD so this has been kind of rough for me too. I hope you're doing a little better. Part of me is thinking pausing ttc might be good for right now but the other part of me cant get over wanting a baby.


----------



## lisaalove

christina1612 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Please can I have some advice? So given the current corona virus pandemic and lockdown situation my husband and I decided to stop TTC for now. I went back onto the pill Mon 23rd which would have been cd21 for me. I'm now on what would have been cd34 and been suffering with nausea for a few days now. Could it be possible that I could be pregnant? And if so would the pill cause any harm to a potential pregnancy?

Hey sorry I just saw this!! I would deffinately test if you haven't already! It's possible and personally I would stop the pill until I found out one way or another. GL


----------



## salamander91

lisaalove said:


> I've never really had any bleeding except when it's supposed to happen lol but that spotting ended up going on like once a day for four days and then AF showed. I'm not really sure what day I should be counting my cycle from, first time I spotted or when she came in full force.
> 
> How are you feeling? You should be like CD 19 now if I did the math right lol. Sorry it took so long for me to get back but I've kind of been in my own world with all the covid stuff going on. I get the anxiety. I have PTSD and GAD so this has been kind of rough for me too. I hope you're doing a little better. Part of me is thinking pausing ttc might be good for right now but the other part of me cant get over wanting a baby.

Neither have I but weirdly I did have spotting for like a week after my period finished this cycle. Maybe it's a weird post miscarriage thing :shrug: good luck for this cycle :dust: 

Yup CD20 today. I'm still not doing great. I'm not sure about ttc right now either but I think we'll keep going and see what happens. I'm not 100% convinced I'll ovulate given all the stress though. My opk was close to positive on cd18 but lighter again yesterday so I dont think I've ovulated yet. I tend to have longer cycles so between cd18 and cd22 is normally when I would ov.


----------



## lisaalove

Thanks! I'm worried I won't ovulate either. To be honest I'm not sure if I ever did last month by tests were all over the place. Im not sure if it's because of the stress but I'm sure it doesnt help. Fx you get a positive opk! My positive opks are usually only super dark for a few hours and then are lighter the next day.


----------



## salamander91

Fx you ovulate this month!

My opks still aren't positive and I've ran out #-o I'm pretty sure it's going to be this week anyway so we've just been dtd every other day.


----------



## lisaalove

salamander91 said:


> Fx you ovulate this month!
> 
> My opks still aren't positive and I've ran out #-o I'm pretty sure it's going to be this week anyway so we've just been dtd every other day.

I got a positive opk this morning! Hoping it all works out this month. I totally understand running out of tests especially cause I test like a crazy woman lol. Hoping this is your month!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## salamander91

lisaalove said:


> I got a positive opk this morning! Hoping it all works out this month. I totally understand running out of tests especially cause I test like a crazy woman lol. Hoping this is your month!!

Yay! Good luck for this month [-o&lt; 

My opks are out for delivery apparently so I'll be interested to see if they're faint now. Hoping I've ovulated already lol


----------



## salamander91

CD23 and still dark but not quite positive. Literally have no idea what my body is doing ](*,)


----------



## Rebaby

Hi ladies, sorry for the disappearing act. I wasn't doing too great emotionally/mentally after the ERPC and needed some time away from the forum and thoughts of babies/pregnancy/miscarriage etc.

I'm back now, currently day 4 of my period (2nd one since the miscarriage) and we're starting TTC again. We were going to put our plans on hold because of coronavirus but without knowing when things are going to be 'back to normal' and with our ages (I'm 35, OH is 44) and my PCOS, it seems a bit daft to put things on pause indefinitely.

We'll not be doing anything special to TTC to begin with, just plenty of sex and hoping for the best. I have started folic acid already though and I'm taking a high dose Vitamin D supplement because my levels came back low after the miscarriage. I'll also be cutting out alcohol and caffeine during the 2ww each cycle so that I don't feel guilty if I'm lucky enough to get a :bfp:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :dust:


----------



## lisaalove

salamander91 said:


> CD23 and still dark but not quite positive. Literally have no idea what my body is doing ](*,)
> 
> View attachment 1080921

Ahh I'd be so confused. Mine was like that last month! They were there but not positive.


----------



## lisaalove

Rebaby said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for the disappearing act. I wasn't doing too great emotionally/mentally after the ERPC and needed some time away from the forum and thoughts of babies/pregnancy/miscarriage etc.
> 
> I'm back now, currently day 4 of my period (2nd one since the miscarriage) and we're starting TTC again. We were going to put our plans on hold because of coronavirus but without knowing when things are going to be 'back to normal' and with our ages (I'm 35, OH is 44) and my PCOS, it seems a bit daft to put things on pause indefinitely.
> 
> We'll not be doing anything special to TTC to begin with, just plenty of sex and hoping for the best. I have started folic acid already though and I'm taking a high dose Vitamin D supplement because my levels came back low after the miscarriage. I'll also be cutting out alcohol and caffeine during the 2ww each cycle so that I don't feel guilty if I'm lucky enough to get a :bfp:

Done be sorry! We all need some time for ourselves every now and then! Hope you are feeling better now. Were not doing anything other than DTD and I'm limiting caffeine but that's easy because I'm not a big caffeine person to begin with.


----------



## salamander91

Rebaby said:


> Hi ladies, sorry for the disappearing act. I wasn't doing too great emotionally/mentally after the ERPC and needed some time away from the forum and thoughts of babies/pregnancy/miscarriage etc.
> 
> I'm back now, currently day 4 of my period (2nd one since the miscarriage) and we're starting TTC again. We were going to put our plans on hold because of coronavirus but without knowing when things are going to be 'back to normal' and with our ages (I'm 35, OH is 44) and my PCOS, it seems a bit daft to put things on pause indefinitely.
> 
> We'll not be doing anything special to TTC to begin with, just plenty of sex and hoping for the best. I have started folic acid already though and I'm taking a high dose Vitamin D supplement because my levels came back low after the miscarriage. I'll also be cutting out alcohol and caffeine during the 2ww each cycle so that I don't feel guilty if I'm lucky enough to get a :bfp:

I hope you're feeling better. I'm not coping great either but ttc is keeping me a little sane so I'm sticking it out. 

I've been using opks but tbh I'm more confused then anything. I suspect I have already ovulated though because cervix is low again and little cm. Also I'm not even remotely interested in sex :lol: 

I take a high dose of folic acid due to being diabetic. I think I should probably start a prenatal vitamin too because my diet isn't great.


----------



## salamander91

lisaalove said:


> Ahh I'd be so confused. Mine was like that last month! They were there but not positive.

Literally no idea but cervix is low and barely any cm so I'm thinking I might have ovulated already. No idea why opks are still showing lines though


----------



## lisaalove

salamander91 said:


> Literally no idea but cervix is low and barely any cm so I'm thinking I might have ovulated already. No idea why opks are still showing lines though

Did you ever get any ewcm? I'd say you probably already O'd if your low and dry. I wish I had answers for you!


----------



## salamander91

lisaalove said:


> Did you ever get any ewcm? I'd say you probably already O'd if your low and dry. I wish I had answers for you!

Yeh towards the end of last week and start of this week. I'm guessing I ovulated sun/mon. I had a dream that I got my period last night so that's got me in a mood lol


----------



## lisaalove

Oh no, I had a weird dream last night as well but it was much different lol for some reason I was trying to get an elephant on an elevator... 2dpo for me today. I hope we get our bfps!


----------



## salamander91

Lol that must have been very frustrating :lol: 

Fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## salamander91

So cd26 and this kind of looks positive. Which is annoying because I thought I had ovulated already and we haven't dtd since wednesday ](*,) hopefully tonight and tomorrow will be enough


----------



## lisaalove

salamander91 said:


> So cd26 and this kind of looks positive. Which is annoying because I thought I had ovulated already and we haven't dtd since wednesday ](*,) hopefully tonight and tomorrow will be enough
> View attachment 1081039

That one deffinately looks darker than the other ones you posted. I'm sorry! I swear our bodies can be so confusing.


----------



## salamander91

I don't think my body knows what it's doing tbh. I think all I can do is have regular sex and hope for the best. I just looked at last months tests and I got my peak on march 12th and my period on march 25th but for some reason I also took an opk on march 17th and it was similar to yesterdays not sure why my lh levels seem to be staying up at the end of my cycle. I really hope it's not a bad thing.


----------



## lisaalove

Yeah mines always basically non existent unless I'm near O, I dont think it would be a bad thing. I mean maybe you released two eggs this month and that's why it's being weird?


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks for the welcome back :hugs2:

I'm also confused- day 14 of my cycle today and I've just started bleeding about an hour ago :saywhat: I'd say it's heavier than spotting but not as heavy as a period.

No idea what that's all about. I have pcos so usually have longer than average cycles (35 days ish but can sometimes be less or more) so I wouldn't expect it to be related to ovulation but not sure what else it could be...


----------



## salamander91

Sorry you're having a confusing cycle too. Like it isn't hard enough after a miscarriage :( This is my first full cycle since my miscarriage so maybe that's why its messed up? 

I'm so done with this cycle. I'm cd32 now and my opks have been going between dark but not positive to just about positive since cd18. I got a faint line on a wondfo on thurs but bfn on frer and wondfo since so no idea if evap or chemical pregnancy and I've no idea if I'm due my period or if I've still not ovulated ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) 

Fx our bodies sort themselves out soon!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

It's so frustrating isn't it!

My bleeding stopped in the evening so I'm hoping it was just one of those things and not anything to worry about.


----------



## salamander91

Hopefully! How are you doing now? Hope this cycle is lucky for you :dust: 

I'm still not sure where I am in my cycle but given the back cramps, bad mood and the fact I cried for 20 minutes tonight and I'm not sure why, I'm guessing AF is on her way soon :lol:


----------



## Rebaby

Hope you get some clarity either way soon. I know for me, the not knowing what's going on is definitely the worst bit. I just want to know!

So I only had that one afternoon of bleeding - heavy spotting really like the start of a period for me but then disappeared as quickly as it arrived. I've not had any other symptoms of anything so hoping for a normal ish cycle which would make my period due sometime around the 14th.

We've been dtd plenty and I'm not gonna lie, it would be amazing to get a :bfp: first cycle but I know it probably won't happen like that!


----------



## salamander91

How is everyone doing?

I think I've finally ovulated after several attempts this cycle. I'm CD46 and 2dpo today.


----------



## lisaalove

salamander91 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I think I've finally ovulated after several attempts this cycle. I'm CD46 and 2dpo today.

Hey salamander!
I'm doing okay, my opks are getting darker so O will be tomorrow. 
After trying for so long it really feels like it's all waiting and not just a two week wait anymore. It's like the two week wait just waiting for O to come and then a tww to find out if our efforts have worked. It's a weird thing because I got pregnant so easily with #2 and the twins... the closer it gets to their due date though the more I feel my emotions going crazy though. Weird to think they would probably be here already if everything had worked out. Sorry to go on a rant I just keep thinking about it all. Especially because it's not like I'm out doing things and staying busy, I'm just at home.


----------



## lisaalove

How are you guys doing though? I'm glad you finally got your positive opk!


----------



## salamander91

lisaalove said:


> Hey salamander!
> I'm doing okay, my opks are getting darker so O will be tomorrow.
> After trying for so long it really feels like it's all waiting and not just a two week wait anymore. It's like the two week wait just waiting for O to come and then a tww to find out if our efforts have worked. It's a weird thing because I got pregnant so easily with #2 and the twins... the closer it gets to their due date though the more I feel my emotions going crazy though. Weird to think they would probably be here already if everything had worked out. Sorry to go on a rant I just keep thinking about it all. Especially because it's not like I'm out doing things and staying busy, I'm just at home.

I here you. I had no trouble conceiving my first 3. My 3rd was even a whoops baby when my dd was only 3 months old :lol: a character had a miscarriage on a TV program I watched last night and I cried so much.

CD48 and 4dpo. Longest cycle ever for me. I'm not that hopeful because we only dtd on ov day but at least that means I'm not crazy symptom spotting lol


----------



## lisaalove

salamander91 said:


> I here you. I had no trouble conceiving my first 3. My 3rd was even a whoops baby when my dd was only 3 months old :lol: a character had a miscarriage on a TV program I watched last night and I cried so much.
> 
> CD48 and 4dpo. Longest cycle ever for me. I'm not that hopeful because we only dtd on ov day but at least that means I'm not crazy symptom spotting lol

I'm so bad with symptom spotting. I always think every little thing may be a sign. I had watched grey's anatomy right after I had the mc and bailey had her mc in the episode and I just balled. I couldn't stop crying because I knew her pain, I was living her pain. It's crazy how much a television character can resonate with you. I can't imagine having little ones so close in age. All you mommas who have 2 under 2 and all that are heroes. My boys are almost 5 years apart and I couldn't imagine them being closer and how hard that would have been for me.


----------



## salamander91

lisaalove said:


> I'm so bad with symptom spotting. I always think every little thing may be a sign. I had watched grey's anatomy right after I had the mc and bailey had her mc in the episode and I just balled. I couldn't stop crying because I knew her pain, I was living her pain. It's crazy how much a television character can resonate with you. I can't imagine having little ones so close in age. All you mommas who have 2 under 2 and all that are heroes. My boys are almost 5 years apart and I couldn't imagine them being closer and how hard that would have been for me.

I'm usually terrible for symptom spotting but I'm trying to relax about it.

That's actually the episode I was talking about. It's only just aired in the UK. I've only watched the one where she found out so far. Going to have some wine and chocolate while I watch the next episode lol

I had a 3 year old at the same time. It was hard work but they're great friends especially the younger two.


----------



## lisaalove

Yeah that episode was heartbreaking. Do you watch station 19 as well? Man both of those shows just tug at all of my heartstrings

My boys mostly argue. Lol they get along great sometimes but the older one is getting to that preteen attitude stage where he thinks hes too cool and too big to hang out with his little brother.


----------



## salamander91

I watched a few episodes but I struggled to get into it because I was already further in greys so the timeline was all different. 

Oh yeh mine fight lots too lol but it's nice they're similar ages so have some of the same interests.


----------



## Sadz

Hi all 
I am new to this .. I had a miscarriage in nov 2019 after years of trying . I been trying ever seen and each month I try not to build my hopes up but can’t help it then they coming crashing down. I’m trying to stay positive but I keeping thinking what if that was my only time and it won’t happen again I won’t get pregnant and be mum.. I’m tryin to keep positive it’s not easy


----------



## lisaalove

Sadz said:


> Hi all
> I am new to this .. I had a miscarriage in nov 2019 after years of trying . I been trying ever seen and each month I try not to build my hopes up but can’t help it then they coming crashing down. I’m trying to stay positive but I keeping thinking what if that was my only time and it won’t happen again I won’t get pregnant and be mum.. I’m tryin to keep positive it’s not easy

Hey! Its deffinately hard to not get your hopes up every month. Have you seen a Dr? If you've been trying for a long time there may be an issue a dr can help with. *hugs*


----------



## Rebaby

Sadz said:


> Hi all
> I am new to this .. I had a miscarriage in nov 2019 after years of trying . I been trying ever seen and each month I try not to build my hopes up but can’t help it then they coming crashing down. I’m trying to stay positive but I keeping thinking what if that was my only time and it won’t happen again I won’t get pregnant and be mum.. I’m tryin to keep positive it’s not easy

Sorry for your loss :hugs2: Have you had any investigations done to see if there's a reason why you might be struggling to conceive?

I'm CD32 today and AF arrived yesterday, which is not good in the sense that I was hoping for a :bfp: obviously, but is good in the sense that my last cycle was 32 days so it's reassuring to have a regular cycle length.


----------



## salamander91

Sadz said:


> Hi all
> I am new to this .. I had a miscarriage in nov 2019 after years of trying . I been trying ever seen and each month I try not to build my hopes up but can’t help it then they coming crashing down. I’m trying to stay positive but I keeping thinking what if that was my only time and it won’t happen again I won’t get pregnant and be mum.. I’m tryin to keep positive it’s not easy

Sorry for your loss :hugs: it's so hard not to go crazy every month.


----------



## salamander91

Rebaby- Great news that your cycle was consistent this month but sorry AF got you :hugs: 

I'm cycle day 51 today and I think 7dpo. Not much hope for this cycle. I would just be happy to get AF at this point


----------



## LuvallmyH

I need a place to be. I had a d&c (suction) yesterday. I should have been 13w 4d, but my baby boy died earlier in the week. My body showed no signs of letting him go anytime soon. It was actually the most horrific experience of my life. And with covid I had to go alone. I did have the nipt done & he was low risk for everything. I’m not sure what went wrong. 
I can’t think about anything except trying to get pregnant again. We got pregnant unexpectedly as we thought we were done and I just turned 44. I have 10 children the youngest is 20 months so I know I can have babies in my 40’s. I have lost 3 pregnancies before this but all early in the first trimester. 
I don’t know what to expect going forward, when my period will come. I am only slightly spotting today after my surgery yesterday. I am going to keep taking my prenatals and stay eating healthy, although I usually do. I have recently had a physical & annual gyn exam and I’m perfectly healthy. So I need to try one more time. 
I don’t know if it’s normal to feel this way. Like the only way I can heal is through another baby. I hope some of you are still active on here. I could use a buddy too.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'd like to join you ladies. I had medical management on Thursday for mmc at 9 weeks but baby stopped growing at 6. 
I'm 38 and also feel like I need to get pregnant again to help move past this. We will start trying again as soon as we can but very worried this is going to mess up my cycles.


----------



## LuvallmyH

topazicatzbet said:


> I'd like to join you ladies. I had medical management on Thursday for mmc at 9 weeks but baby stopped growing at 6.
> I'm 38 and also feel like I need to get pregnant again to help move past this. We will start trying again as soon as we can but very worried this is going to mess up my cycles.

I’m sorry for your loss. It’s a horrible feeling. 

I have no idea what to expect from my cycle. It seems my body responded well to the d&c. Hardly any bleeding and only the first day. Minor cramps. And all my pregnancy symptoms are gone. I read that your chances of conceiving are higher the first 3 months after a mc. We shall see. I’m already too old for easy.


----------



## topazicatzbet

D & c wasn't an option for me given the virus they are only offering medical management. I just hope its worked properly. I just want to see a negative test now and finish bleeding which apparently can take a few weeks. I'm fully stocked up on pregnancy and opk tests and just want to get back to trying. It feels so strange to suddenly not be pregnant anymore.


----------



## salamander91

LuvallmyH said:


> I need a place to be. I had a d&c (suction) yesterday. I should have been 13w 4d, but my baby boy died earlier in the week. My body showed no signs of letting him go anytime soon. It was actually the most horrific experience of my life. And with covid I had to go alone. I did have the nipt done & he was low risk for everything. I’m not sure what went wrong.
> I can’t think about anything except trying to get pregnant again. We got pregnant unexpectedly as we thought we were done and I just turned 44. I have 10 children the youngest is 20 months so I know I can have babies in my 40’s. I have lost 3 pregnancies before this but all early in the first trimester.
> I don’t know what to expect going forward, when my period will come. I am only slightly spotting today after my surgery yesterday. I am going to keep taking my prenatals and stay eating healthy, although I usually do. I have recently had a physical & annual gyn exam and I’m perfectly healthy. So I need to try one more time.
> I don’t know if it’s normal to feel this way. Like the only way I can heal is through another baby. I hope some of you are still active on here. I could use a buddy too.

Hi. I'm sorry it's taken me so long to get back to you. I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine suffering a loss so far on. I had my erpc at 11 weeks but baby stopped growing at 6. 

It took me 8 weeks to get a period after my surgery but I believe I had some retained tissue come out at 5 weeks. I bled pretty much constantly until that point so it sounds like you're doing better than I was and hopefully you recover much quicker. I've been obsessed with ttc since my miscarriage but unfortunately my cycles have been really long so I'm only on my second.


----------



## salamander91

topazicatzbet said:


> I'd like to join you ladies. I had medical management on Thursday for mmc at 9 weeks but baby stopped growing at 6.
> I'm 38 and also feel like I need to get pregnant again to help move past this. We will start trying again as soon as we can but very worried this is going to mess up my cycles.

I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: my cycle has been messed up since my miscarriage. I really hope yours isn't the same xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Can I please join u all here 

As most of you know I had a very early Misscarige/chemical pregnancy just over a month ago. 
I wudnt of even of known I was pregnant if it wasnt for all the symptoms I had. 
My breasts started getting tender at 8dpo and then at 11dpo I woke up with terrible morning sickness. So I decided to take a CB early detection test and within 2 mins a very very faint blue line popped up. 
So I decided to do a Frer and again within 1 min a very faint pink line popped up. 

I had had chemicals in the past and was so worried the line was so faint for 11dpo. With my son by 11dpo my lines were dark. 
So I kind of new something wasnt right. 

I tested the following day with FMU and the line was fainter. 
The following day I tested again and the line is so faint u can hardly see it. 
I new it was a chemical pregnancy because I had been there twice b4.
By 13dpo my pregnancy symptoms vanished and I was just left feeling empty i guess. 
I dont know what the right word is but its just that feeling. It's horrible. 

Anyway I started bleeding very heavily, soaking through night time pads and PJ bottoms. I had so many clots and the pain was awful. I wud of only been 4 weeks pregnant so I dont know why it was so painful. 
By day 3 the bleeding was more like a normol period and I started to get excited that a new cycle had begun. 
But for some reason my body decided to throw a spanner in the works and on CD7 (yes 7) I had a positive OPK and I ovulated a day later on day 8 of my cycle. (5 days earlier than normol) 
That cycle ended on Saturday giving me just a 23 day cycle. 

So here I am now on CD5 of a brand new cycle. 
Terrified I'm going to ovulate to early again but trying to stay hopful that ovulation will hold off untill after day 11.

Anyway that's me.
Hope u dont mind me coming in here. 

So sorry for all ure losses ladies. It's so horrible. 

I've had 4 losses in total. 
I had a miscarriage at 10+4 weeks
Then a chemical pregnancy at 5 and a half weeks
Another chemical at 5 weeks and then this recent chemical at 4 weeks. 

Sending u ALL lots and lots of supper sticky baby dust, I pray we all get our rainbow soon
:dust:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thats my biggest worry. My cycles came back early and fairly regularly after each pregnancy so I'm hoping they do the same once this is settled. Tomorrow will be a week since the medical management and I hope it worked. I never saw any tissue that could be the pregnancy just clots but I did lose something down the toilet so I'm hoping that was it. So worried its retained and this will drag out longer. It took 3 weeks for the hospital to confirm and treat it as a non viable pregnancy and I just feel lost in limbo at the moment desperate to stop bleeding and get a negative test so I can move on.


----------



## topazicatzbet

so sorry suggerhoney. I hope your cycles settle down.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> I need a place to be. I had a d&c (suction) yesterday. I should have been 13w 4d, but my baby boy died earlier in the week. My body showed no signs of letting him go anytime soon. It was actually the most horrific experience of my life. And with covid I had to go alone. I did have the nipt done & he was low risk for everything. I’m not sure what went wrong.
> I can’t think about anything except trying to get pregnant again. We got pregnant unexpectedly as we thought we were done and I just turned 44. I have 10 children the youngest is 20 months so I know I can have babies in my 40’s. I have lost 3 pregnancies before this but all early in the first trimester.
> I don’t know what to expect going forward, when my period will come. I am only slightly spotting today after my surgery yesterday. I am going to keep taking my prenatals and stay eating healthy, although I usually do. I have recently had a physical & annual gyn exam and I’m perfectly healthy. So I need to try one more time.
> I don’t know if it’s normal to feel this way. Like the only way I can heal is through another baby. I hope some of you are still active on here. I could use a buddy too.

Oh sweety I just want to give u the biggest hug. 
I do understand the urge. 
I know my loss was so early and I needed no medical intervention but all I want to be is pregnant again.
Praying we all get our rainbow hon.
I'm 40 and I always love having another lady to talk to that's around my age. 
All the ladies are so lovely on here but it's great seeing women in there 40s Like me ttc. 
My chemical messed my last cycle up. But I'm hoping this cycle will be back to normol now that my body has had a month to recover. 
I'm on CD5 and Its going so slow. 

I'm not sure if it was the chemical that made me ovulate to early or if its something to do with my age. 
I'm hoping it was the chemical because my cycles were pretty normol b4 that. 

Anyway my sweet I'm keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of love and baby dust. 

Ttc is hard and it even harder when ure trying after a loss. I was only 4 weeks so hardly compared to what u have been through. 
<3<3<3<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> D & c wasn't an option for me given the virus they are only offering medical management. I just hope its worked properly. I just want to see a negative test now and finish bleeding which apparently can take a few weeks. I'm fully stocked up on pregnancy and opk tests and just want to get back to trying. It feels so strange to suddenly not be pregnant anymore.


I'm so sorry for ure loss hon. And sorry u cudnt have a D&C because of covid.
Sending u lots of hugs and I really hope and pray u get ure rainbow sweet. 
<3


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m so sorry for all of these losses. And the pain and uncertainty that comes with them. I’m glad to know I’m not the only one desperate to be pregnant again. Suggerhoney, it is a different challenge being older. Please know I had 2 babies in my 40’s so I think you’ve got this!!! When I went in for this pregnancy they told me I defied all the odds and was a medical miracle pregnant at 44. Doesn’t really make me super optimistic I’ll get pregnant again. Makes me terrified. And if I do that I’ll be in the 40% that mc at my age. But I can’t focus on that. I have to stay positive. I have to believe that losing my sweet boy so late isn’t the end of my birthing career.
Having never had a d&c I hope what I’m experiencing is normal. I hope it means my body handled it well. I also ordered a bunch of opk & hpt. I haven’t decided when I’ll take a test to see if it’s still bfp. I go back in a week & 1/2 for a follow up. Likely not before then. Hopefully they can give me some insight all around. I believe they tested the baby because he was over 12w & otherwise we thought healthy. I hope it’s ok but I want to post his picture from the day I confirmed he was gone. I’ll put it in a spoiler so you don’t have to see it if you don’t want to. I just feel so devastated over it. I miss him and I miss being pregnant.

Spoiler


Let’s please keep this thread up. I would love to know how you are all doing on your journey and have a safe place to share any and all our thoughts and feelings.


----------



## topazicatzbet

LuvallmyH he looks so perfect. I'm so sorry. 
I'd def love some ladies to see this through with. Especially those that are older mums.


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> so sorry suggerhoney. I hope your cycles settle down.


Thank you hon. I really hope this new cycle is back to


LuvallmyH said:


> I’m so sorry for all of these losses. And the pain and uncertainty that comes with them. I’m glad to know I’m not the only one desperate to be pregnant again. Suggerhoney, it is a different challenge being older. Please know I had 2 babies in my 40’s so I think you’ve got this!!! When I went in for this pregnancy they told me I defied all the odds and was a medical miracle pregnant at 44. Doesn’t really make me super optimistic I’ll get pregnant again. Makes me terrified. And if I do that I’ll be in the 40% that mc at my age. But I can’t focus on that. I have to stay positive. I have to believe that losing my sweet boy so late isn’t the end of my birthing career.
> Having never had a d&c I hope what I’m experiencing is normal. I hope it means my body handled it well. I also ordered a bunch of opk & hpt. I haven’t decided when I’ll take a test to see if it’s still bfp. I go back in a week & 1/2 for a follow up. Likely not before then. Hopefully they can give me some insight all around. I believe they tested the baby because he was over 12w & otherwise we thought healthy. I hope it’s ok but I want to post his picture from the day I confirmed he was gone. I’ll put it in a spoiler so you don’t have to see it if you don’t want to. I just feel so devastated over it. I miss him and I miss being pregnant.
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 1082689
> 
> Let’s please keep this thread up. I would love to know how you are all doing on your journey and have a safe place to share any and all our thoughts and feelings.

Oh sweety he is so perfect. I want cry it's just so sad. 
Thank you so much for ure very kind and encouraging words. It really does mean so much. 
Dont u give up that hope hon.
We have a family here in the uk called the Radfords and sue Radford has just given birth to baby number 22:shock:
And she is 45. Shes had about 3 or 4 kids in her 40s. 
Theres a few ladies on here that are 46 and pregnant and another lady that 49. 
I hate it how we have a time frame hanging over us. 
To me age is nothing but a number. 
I'm keeping everything crossed for u hon.

Come on over to the june testing thread everyone is lovely and there is a lovely lady over there who is 46 and ttc. 
<3

Thank you for sharing ure beautiful pic of ure precious boy:hug:



topazicatzbet said:


> LuvallmyH he looks so perfect. I'm so sorry.
> I'd def love some ladies to see this through with. Especially those that are older mums.

It's so nice to have the support. Were all in this together :hug:


----------



## LuvallmyH

I got my package of fertile aid, opk, and hpts. Started taking the fertile aid. Can’t hurt. I also got the bill from the hospital for my “missed abortion.” $11,000! My deductible was around $1500. That’s insane. They classed it as a first trimester loss. Which I guess it was because he measured 12w 4d, even if I was over 13w. That makes me feel a little better in the long run. Hopefully it means my recovery will be easier and I’ll be more likely to get pregnant again. I had some spotting today. It will be a week tomorrow. 13 days until my follow up. It’ll be close to 3 weeks after my d&c. I wonder if my hcg will be zero. I would assume they will test. I will likely test before the appt so I have an idea what to expect.
How is everyone else doing? Physically or emotionally.


----------



## LuvallmyH

And now I’m second guessing the fertileaid. I don’t want it to mess up my cycles worse. Maybe I’ll just keep up with my prenatal and see what happens. I want to be able to take advantage of the first 3 months after. I wanted to be able to do something proactive. But maybe just eating healthy and getting exercise and reducing my stress is where I should start.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I started bleeding last night. Bright red. It’s heavier this morning and very dark. Is that normal. One week post d&c today. I had a tiny bit of bleeding right after procedure. Then a few spots the next day, then really nothing. A few spots of brown off & on. But now full on bleeding. I am assuming it’s not af. I don’t think that would make sense since it’s only a week later. I feel really deflated by it. I really convinced myself that my body would easily move on. I think I’m avoiding dealing with a lot in hopes that I just get pregnant again.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## salamander91

LuvallmyH said:


> I started bleeding last night. Bright red. It’s heavier this morning and very dark. Is that normal. One week post d&c today. I had a tiny bit of bleeding right after procedure. Then a few spots the next day, then really nothing. A few spots of brown off & on. But now full on bleeding. I am assuming it’s not af. I don’t think that would make sense since it’s only a week later. I feel really deflated by it. I really convinced myself that my body would easily move on. I think I’m avoiding dealing with a lot in hopes that I just get pregnant again.

I'm honestly not sure what's normal. I had an infection after mine and also retained tissue so I bled a lot. I also had lots of pain, dizzy spells and tmi but the blood smelled bad! I hope everything is ok and its just normal bleeding xx


----------



## salamander91

I'm feeling really upset atm. I'm finding ttc really stressful because of my messed up cycles. I keep getting really dark opks and thinking I'm going to ovulate but then they fade a little. This happened a few times in my last cycle too and I didn't ovulate until cd44. I really hope it isn't so long this time. I'm cd25 today and no idea if I've ovulated yet. Annoyingly I've ran out of opks. Hopefully they'll come tomorrow.


----------



## Bevziibubble

salamander91 said:


> I'm feeling really upset atm. I'm finding ttc really stressful because of my messed up cycles. I keep getting really dark opks and thinking I'm going to ovulate but then they fade a little. This happened a few times in my last cycle too and I didn't ovulate until cd44. I really hope it isn't so long this time. I'm cd25 today and no idea if I've ovulated yet. Annoyingly I've ran out of opks. Hopefully they'll come tomorrow.

:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

All the reading I did said even after d & c its normal to bleed for a few weeks.
I'm so glad I live in the UK and didn't have to pay anything. 

Your body is probably sheding what was left over and clearing out to start over. 

I had the medical management and passed a massive clot that day then had nothing and was worried about my lack of bleeding but it kicked in on day 3 passing more smaller clots and is settling down now on day 8. I have loads of cheap tests so I tested in the hope of seeing the line start to fade but its still a strong positive at 1 week post.


----------



## topazicatzbet

salamander91 said:


> I'm feeling really upset atm. I'm finding ttc really stressful because of my messed up cycles. I keep getting really dark opks and thinking I'm going to ovulate but then they fade a little. This happened a few times in my last cycle too and I didn't ovulate until cd44. I really hope it isn't so long this time. I'm cd25 today and no idea if I've ovulated yet. Annoyingly I've ran out of opks. Hopefully they'll come tomorrow.

Sending hugs. This is my biggest fear. We were trying shettles method to try and tip the odds in favour of a girl but with a dodgy cycle there is no way we can try this although tbh the need to be pregnant ASAP outweighs the need for a girl. I love my boys and just want a baby.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Thank you for your input. I have to try to look at it as body is clearing itself out. It is frustrating because I just want it to be over. I just want to be able to try again. 
I’m sorry your cycle is so messed up salamander91. It’s insult to injury isn’t it? As if having a miscarriage isn’t bad enough our bodies have to be all out of wack too. 
Today is a week for me. I have a lot of emotions. I’m just trying to push through the day.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Has anyone tested to see how dark the hpt is? I did and I was terrified, but I think I’m happy with the result.

One week post d&c. I hope this means it’s leaving my system quickly.


----------



## topazicatzbet

That looks better than mine one week post. Mine was as dark as the test line. I desperately want mine to start fading.


----------



## salamander91

Mine didn't get lighter than the control line until after 3 weeks. Hcg definitely looks like it's going down well for you xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

The urge to pee on a stick won out. This is 9dpm. This feels so strange being desperate to see no line.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

Thank you. Isn’t it the strangest feeling wanting to see 1 line?! Soon we will be the opposite. But we will be cheering each other on to a bfp! We are all going to get out healthy rainbows!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Awwww ladies my heart is breaking for u all. 
I never tried to conceive again after my 10+4 loss so I dont know how long it took for HCG to drop. I literally only did 1 test with that pregnancy and that was it. 

Then my other 3 losses were chemicals so I have no idea how long it takes for HCG to drop. 

My chemical messed with my last cycle, but I think this new cycle may be back to normol now. I hope. 

I'm rooting for u ladies.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Thanks sugger. We are all (including you) going to get our bfp rainbows. I just hope the road to that get easier for us all :dust:<3


----------



## topazicatzbet

Fingers crossed it won't take us all long.
My bledding has really settled now and I'm hoping will be over in a few more days.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I ve ordered my self a cheap little bracelet of rainbow moonstone and rose quartz that is supposed to be good for fertility. I thought it would be nice little thing to remember the lost pregnancy by and if it helps get that rainbow baby will be fab too.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's beautiful <3


----------



## salamander91

topazicatzbet said:


> I ve ordered my self a cheap little bracelet of rainbow moonstone and rose quartz that is supposed to be good for fertility. I thought it would be nice little thing to remember the lost pregnancy by and if it helps get that rainbow baby will be fab too.
> 
> View attachment 1082853

Its lovely <3 I keep trying to find a keepsake but can never make my mind up


----------



## LuvallmyH

That is really pretty. I got a statue of a baby inside angel wings. I put it out near our pond, which is one of my favorite places to be. Unfortunately dh said it makes him feel worse so I may have to put it away. I had always planned on a tattoo for my other 3 losses. Now I am sure I will do it, I just have to change it a little. 
My bleeding slowed down also. I ordered a ton of hpt so I can continue to test out my hcg & have for the future. 
Did you get your new opk salamander?


----------



## salamander91

LuvallmyH said:


> That is really pretty. I got a statue of a baby inside angel wings. I put it out near our pond, which is one of my favorite places to be. Unfortunately dh said it makes him feel worse so I may have to put it away. I had always planned on a tattoo for my other 3 losses. Now I am sure I will do it, I just have to change it a little.
> My bleeding slowed down also. I ordered a ton of hpt so I can continue to test out my hcg & have for the future.
> Did you get your new opk salamander?

That sounds lovely. I hope DH lets you keep it out. I hope your bleeding stops soon.

They did but they're a different brand to the one I was using and I don't like them. They take forever to fully develop and I'm not sure if they're accurate because technically its passed the 10 minute mark #-o I don't think they're positive yet anyway. The one I took this afternoon was pretty dark but it took a long time to get to that point and I think if it was pos it would have come up faster.


----------



## Rebaby

topazicatzbet said:


> I ve ordered my self a cheap little bracelet of rainbow moonstone and rose quartz that is supposed to be good for fertility. I thought it would be nice little thing to remember the lost pregnancy by and if it helps get that rainbow baby will be fab too.
> 
> View attachment 1082853

That's lovely <3

Sorry I haven't been around much. Basically, after my last AF I chickened out. I realised how stressful I would find it being in the early stages of pregnancy during lockdown and how much extra uncertainty I'd be facing on top of all the other uncertainty right now and I didn't think I could handle it emotionally. So I had a chat with OH, who understood where I was coming from and following that I started back on the mini pill. The plan was for me to stay on it for three months, to make it through the summer holidays (with the kids around 24/7) and then re-evaluate in September if we felt ready to try again...

BUT...it's been a month (I'm coming up to the last few pills in the pack and have just had another AF) and the past few days I've been feeling incredibly broody and wondering what on earth I'm waiting for? :shrug:

So now I don't know what to do. I'm going to finish this pack of pills but after that, I'm torn. My head tells me that 3 months isn't long, that it will give me time to lose weight and for things with Coronavirus to settle, and maybe get the kids back to school etc etc but my heart is saying something else entirely.

I chatted to OH about it again last night and his pov is that he wants a baby but that the timing is up to me and he'll support me either way but he thinks if I do go off the pill again I should stay off it this time and not keep swapping and changing (which I agree with tbh).


I just keep thinking that if things had worked out differently, I'd be giving birth in September, and it would be nice to be pregnant again by then, not only just be starting to TTC properly...

Anyway, just wanted to let you all know I'm still here, lurking in the background and sending you all lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## salamander91

Rebaby- it's such a hard choice to make. I decided to keep ttc despite coronavirus because I mentally couldn't cope with not trying but I understand the worry of being pregnant right now too. I can't actually take the pill because it makes me super broody :lol: maybe that's what is happening with you? Good luck with whatever choice you make :hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

:hugs:Rebaby. It is a hard decision to make. One I can’t make with my head. I’m following my heart. 

Salamander, that stinks abt the new opk. Hopefully they work in the end & you don’t have to wait much longer!

I am testing out my mc and bottom is today. I am hoping my body just gets right back on track. My cycles are long and I only had 2 after my last baby & this pregnancy so I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## topazicatzbet

LuvallmyH said:


> That is really pretty. I got a statue of a baby inside angel wings. I put it out near our pond, which is one of my favorite places to be. Unfortunately dh said it makes him feel worse so I may have to put it away. I had always planned on a tattoo for my other 3 losses. Now I am sure I will do it, I just have to change it a little.
> My bleeding slowed down also. I ordered a ton of hpt so I can continue to test out my hcg & have for the future.
> Did you get your new opk salamander?

I have a heart tattoo that has my sons initials incorporated. I still need to get my lastvsons added but I think i will wait and add his and the next babies and a little pair of angle wings.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Wow those lines are fading fast. Thats a good sign. Fingers crossed for a negative soon.


----------



## Rebaby

Thanks ladies :hugs2:it's good to talk to people who get it.

OH and I chatted about it again and I've decided to finish this pill pack but not start another and see what happens. In the meantime I'm going to do slimming world (starting Friday) and keep up with my daily walking, then I feel like I have another focus if it doesn't happen for us right away, plus it might help regulate my cycles if I can shed a bit of this lockdown weight.

I'm excited to ttc again and would so love another baby but some days I think I let the fear of another miscarriage overshadow that . Especially the idea of having another mmc and needing a d&c with coronavirus still out there. But then it doesn't look like that will change any time soon, and I can't put ttc on hold forever.


----------



## LuvallmyH

No spotting or bleeding so far today. Fx it stays that way. Tests look good today, as in getting lighter. I’m feeling optimistic & hopeful today. Hope I have more days like this and less days paranoid and scared.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Rebaby said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs2:it's good to talk to people who get it.
> 
> OH and I chatted about it again and I've decided to finish this pill pack but not start another and see what happens. In the meantime I'm going to do slimming world (starting Friday) and keep up with my daily walking, then I feel like I have another focus if it doesn't happen for us right away, plus it might help regulate my cycles if I can shed a bit of this lockdown weight.
> 
> I'm excited to ttc again and would so love another baby but some days I think I let the fear of another miscarriage overshadow that . Especially the idea of having another mmc and needing a d&c with coronavirus still out there. But then it doesn't look like that will change any time soon, and I can't put ttc on hold forever.

I think it’s a great idea to have something so positive to focus on. And you are right, it might help your cycles. I am trying to focus on losing the pregnancy weight I gained coupled with the covid weight. And limit my sugar intake because I know with pcos it has an impact on my cycles. Although mine have seemed to get more regular the older I get. 
I don’t think covid is going away anytime soon either. I’m too old to put anything on hold. I understand the fear of another mc. It’s very real. I’m just trying to put it out of my mind altogether. I’ll deal with it if I need to. I am trying to put all my energy into feeling positive. Not so easy to do!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'm very jealous of those fading lines. Mine is still really dark


----------



## LuvallmyH

topazicatzbet said:


> I'm very jealous of those fading lines. Mine is still really dark

I’m sorry. It doesn’t makes sense either does it? How many days has it been?


----------



## topazicatzbet

11 days today. Im hoping mine was so strong this morning because it was very concentrated urine. I'm gonna test everyday to try and test it out as I ve ordered a load more cheapie. At least it gives me something to do.


----------



## LuvallmyH

topazicatzbet said:


> 11 days today. Im hoping mine was so strong this morning because it was very concentrated urine. I'm gonna test everyday to try and test it out as I ve ordered a load more cheapie. At least it gives me something to do.

I totally get you there. You can order ic’s by 100 an amazon FYI. I am testing In the afternoon. I didn’t use my morning pee on purpose.


----------



## LuvallmyH

My tests are darker this afternoon. Not stressing too much about it. I assume there are a lot of factors. Here are the 4 brands I bought. Now I k ow what they will look like in the next few months when I get a rainbow bfp!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Haha you are test mental. 

I tested again with quiet dilute urine and is was much lighter. Id expect it still to be fairly dark if my levels were high so fingers crossed for lighter tests soon


----------



## LuvallmyH

How’s everyone managing today?
I’m just feeling frustrated. I want to just get af & move on. I’m not the most patient person when it comes to things like this. Trying not to stress. Actually I wish I was still pregnant and didn’t have to go through all this. I don’t look pregnant anymore. I just look fat now. I know that’s vain, but I’m usually a slim person. I gained 18lbs in 13 weeks. I was too sick to eat healthy and I indulged too much on carbs and sweets. Sigh.
On a positive note I tested this afternoon with pretty diluted pee and the lines are almost gone. I hope by my appt next Wednesday they will truly be totally bfp with any pee.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thats great that the lines are fading so much. 

I thought id stopped bleeding had nothing for 24hrs but started again this afternoon, i was hoping I'd have finished as I'm back at work tom which I'm not looking forward to just want to stay home with my babies. Still bleeding doesn't give me as much closure as I hoped for returning.


----------



## LuvallmyH

They only look like that with very diluted pee. I have to stop testing. It’s not going to change anything. 
I’m sorry you are bleeding again. It happened to me a few times. Stopped then started again. I hope yours is done after today. I’m sorry you are back to work tomorrow. Maybe it will take your mind off things? I hope it’s not too bad going back.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I ve only been there since November and its working as a community nurse so its lots of new things to learn and deal with which is very stressful and as I mainly work alone dont really know the team very well. My boss has been great checking in with me as she has sadly been through it 3 times. I think i ll be fine once I get back to it.


----------



## salamander91

LuvallmyH said:


> How’s everyone managing today?
> I’m just feeling frustrated. I want to just get af & move on. I’m not the most patient person when it comes to things like this. Trying not to stress. Actually I wish I was still pregnant and didn’t have to go through all this. I don’t look pregnant anymore. I just look fat now. I know that’s vain, but I’m usually a slim person. I gained 18lbs in 13 weeks. I was too sick to eat healthy and I indulged too much on carbs and sweets. Sigh.
> On a positive note I tested this afternoon with pretty diluted pee and the lines are almost gone. I hope by my appt next Wednesday they will truly be totally bfp with any pee.
> View attachment 1082957

Wow they're fading really fast. I was told 4-6 weeks before first af. Hopefully it'll be 4 weeks for you since lines are fading so fast.


----------



## salamander91

topazicatzbet said:


> Thats great that the lines are fading so much.
> 
> I thought id stopped bleeding had nothing for 24hrs but started again this afternoon, i was hoping I'd have finished as I'm back at work tom which I'm not looking forward to just want to stay home with my babies. Still bleeding doesn't give me as much closure as I hoped for returning.

Hope the bleeding stops again soon. I bled off and on for weeks. It was very frustrating xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

salamander91 said:


> Wow they're fading really fast. I was told 4-6 weeks before first af. Hopefully it'll be 4 weeks for you since lines are fading so fast.

I hope so, but I must admit my pee was super diluted for that test.


----------



## LuvallmyH

My tests are almost completely bfn during the day now. I hope that means o or af is around the corner. I’m terrified at my age that I just won’t get pregnant again. 
Who else is planning on trying right away & who is waiting. If so how long do you plan to wait?


----------



## topazicatzbet

We are going to start straight away. I think i will have a while to wait for the bfn though as my lines are still so strong. Not testing til fri now. Starting to worry I'm gonna have to go through it all again as its incomplete.


----------



## LuvallmyH

topazicatzbet said:


> We are going to start straight away. I think i will have a while to wait for the bfn though as my lines are still so strong. Not testing til fri now. Starting to worry I'm gonna have to go through it all again as its incomplete.

I really hope that’s not the case. Fx your bfn is soon. And followed by a bfp! It’s all so stressful.


----------



## salamander91

topazicatzbet said:


> We are going to start straight away. I think i will have a while to wait for the bfn though as my lines are still so strong. Not testing til fri now. Starting to worry I'm gonna have to go through it all again as its incomplete.

I hope it doesn't take too long :hugs:


----------



## salamander91

We're trying. Opks are still being confusing so no idea if I've ovulated yet or not. CD31 today.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Fingers crossed my bleeding has stopped again and won't restart.


----------



## LuvallmyH

topazicatzbet said:


> Fingers crossed my bleeding has stopped again and won't restart.

Crossing tightly!!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

salamander91 said:


> We're trying. Opks are still being confusing so no idea if I've ovulated yet or not. CD31 today.

That’s so frustrating! Keep us updated.


----------



## topazicatzbet

2 weeks after miscarriage and this was evening urine. Im so gonna end up back at the hospital. I cant see how I will get a bfn in a weeks time.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello ladies. 
I got my peak OPK on CD13 so my cycle is back to normol.

I'm getting all nervous about pregnancy tho. Like I'm looking forward to testing but at the same time I'm also scared incase i have another chemical. 

I feel like I shud stay positive but it's hard. 
Gonna be a long 2ww. 
No future pregnancies after any losses are fun. Ure just filled with so much anxiety and worry. 

I'm not even pregnant yet and I'm already worrying. 

Got it all fixed for u ladies ttc esp after a loss. Rooting for u all. And just so sorry u have had to go through what u have.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Good luck suggerhoney! Very excited for you. 

topazicatzbet, I am so sorry! I can’t believe your tests are still so dark! Is it worth giving them a call tomorrow? It just sucks you have to still be going through this.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Woke up bleeding and having cramps again this morning. I'm hoping it might mean I ll pass more and maybe thats why tests are so strong. The hospital won't do anything til 3 weeks after so just have to wait it out like the last 5 weeks. The nhs is amazing but the downside is having to wait.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Good luck suggerhoney hope you catch that egg


----------



## Bevziibubble

topazicatzbet said:


> Woke up bleeding and having cramps again this morning. I'm hoping it might mean I ll pass more and maybe thats why tests are so strong. The hospital won't do anything til 3 weeks after so just have to wait it out like the last 5 weeks. The nhs is amazing but the downside is having to wait.

I'm so sorry. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

topazicatzbet said:


> Woke up bleeding and having cramps again this morning. I'm hoping it might mean I ll pass more and maybe thats why tests are so strong. The hospital won't do anything til 3 weeks after so just have to wait it out like the last 5 weeks. The nhs is amazing but the downside is having to wait.

I hope it's all done after today. I'm sorry it's been such a long wait.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m so frustrated. I can get my tests almost bfn in the evening. But it’s not gone. It’s almost staying the same with fmu for the past few days.

I am really struggling. I feel like this is just it. I’m too old & I’m not going to get pregnant again. It’s not like I have the luxury of time to patiently let my body work itself out and just “try again” at my leisure. Having a later loss is bad enough. But also knowing I might never get a change to fill this gaping, raw hole in my heart is torture.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sending hugs. I'm sure you will get that negative soon they're def much lighter than before. I can understand the fear though. I'm a few years younger at 38 but I worry im getting older and every day it takes to get back to ttc is a day wasted. 

This just sucks doesn't it. I feel so let down by my body. Not so much by the miscarriage as they happen but my bodies inability to actually have a straight forward miscarriage and get on with it.


----------



## LuvallmyH

topazicatzbet said:


> Sending hugs. I'm sure you will get that negative soon they're def much lighter than before. I can understand the fear though. I'm a few years younger at 38 but I worry im getting older and every day it takes to get back to ttc is a day wasted.
> 
> This just sucks doesn't it. I feel so let down by my body. Not so much by the miscarriage as they happen but my bodies inability to actually have a straight forward miscarriage and get on with it.

I really appreciate you being so supportive even though you are struggling yourself :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

This is why I love this thread. Being able to talk to people who are going through similar is really helpful to me.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Don’t trust ic’s to pick up small amounts of hcg. And here i was certain it was almost over. I’m so upset. 
I actually thought the frer would be bfn & the worst of this was over. Silly me....


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

If I didn’t take that frer I would have said I felt my ovaries stirring. I get this weird feeling when I o. It usually lasts 7-10 days start to finish. If I didn’t know better I’d say I am gearing up to o. Doesn’t make any sense. None of this has. I did take an opk & it’s totally negative. So at least that’s good, the hcg isn’t triggering a positive opk.


----------



## LuvallmyH

At least the ic it totally bfn now. No matter how long it sat.


Hoping my body is moving on.


----------



## topazicatzbet

From what I ve read your body can start to gear up for ovulation when the hcg is very low like yours so it is possible you are going to ovulate soon.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Interesting tests today

I would expect the hpt to be faint bfp as it was concentrated smu. But the opk was totally negative yesterday. Do you think a hpt that light could cause an opk that dark? I’m temping also so that will give me a better answer. Anyway I do feel like I could be gearing up to O. But not for a week or so. This is how it starts for me. As far as worrying about my lining, I had the initial bleed/spotting on day 1, then bleeding on day 9 & 10. So if I don’t O for another week, it’s a couple weeks to build assuming you do build a lining with hcg in you system. :shrug: I can’t help myself and will still ttc right away. What’s going to happen will happen.


----------



## topazicatzbet

All what I read said it was fine to ttc straight away. I plan to if I can ever get rid of the hcg and stop bleeding. I'm just focusing on thursday now in the hope the hospital will do something even if its just monitor bloods.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m frustrated for you! I hope you get some answers Thursday.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Fingers crossed this is the start of them finally fading out. Its darker than this in real life but took a lot longer to come up and is def lighter than all other tests since miscarrying.


----------



## LuvallmyH

That does look a lot lighter. I know what you mean too about taking longer to come up. That’s a good sign.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I have a ton of ovary pain, ewcm, & cp is high, soft & open. I took this with fmu - which you aren’t supposed to do. I think it’ll be positive by tomorrow. Dh has been accommodating and I’m very thankful for that. I didn’t think I’d ovulate this soon or even before af. My cycles have never been regular. I’ve got so many mixed emotions. I’m ready but I’m not ready for the tww. I’m so glad to be moving on, but terrified of disappointment. I want a rainbow so bad I can’t stand it. I wish & hope & pray (& beg) for that to happen.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Its normal to ovulate after miscarriage before af. It dose seem early given your hcg has just gone but thats great news that your body is ready and great news for your fertility. I'm sure you will get that rainbow baby soon.


----------



## LuvallmyH

And I just felt a gush and I have a ton of brown watery discharge. Idk what that means. I assume that it’s not anything good for having hopes this cycle. So cancel the previous post & excitement. G


----------



## topazicatzbet

Brown is old so could just be left over and possibly watery discharge before gearing up for ov. 

As much as we both want to catch the egg ASAP I think we have to look at it positive to just have a cycle start back up for the first one.


----------



## LuvallmyH

topazicatzbet said:


> Brown is old so could just be left over and possibly watery discharge before gearing up for ov.
> 
> As much as we both want to catch the egg ASAP I think we have to look at it positive to just have a cycle start back up for the first one.

Thank you and I needed to hear that. How lucky to ovulate so soon after. Either way in 2ish weeks I’ll be starting over.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Fmu was very slightly bfp, but now it’s totally bfn. I do think I’m going to ovulate in the next few days. I’m just going with it. I’m going to try to take time each day to be positive about the process. Try to let a lot of the anxiety and stress go.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I guess we just have to focus on that in a few weeks this will be over and we will start ovulating again. 

Easier said than done though. I ve felt very fed up and a bit tearful today. These strong positives are killing me. Are they ever gonna start to fade? I'm still passing the odd clot and blood when wiping. The hospital is due to ring me on thurs to check the results of the test but I'm working that day. Think I'm gonna try and ring them Wed though in the hope they will arrange a scan/blood tests, i ll just have to take time out from work if needed.


----------



## MrsKatie

Ladies, can I join?

i had a m/c in 2018 and got pregnant immediately following that, no period in between. We are kind of TTC (I am tracking casually but only watching cm and the occasional OPK when I suspect ovulation) but not planning DTD around that, just seeing what happens. I just turned 38 and my cycles are a little wacky from breastfeeding (my luteal phase has been only about 8 days long and cycles have been 41-42 days... except this last one which was suddenly just 26 days!). I am currently taking b6, Vitex, and upping my vitamin c... also committed to night weaning my toddler. We are 4 nights in and down from 7-12 nursing sessions overnight (I know) to about 3-4, so making good progress.

good luck everyone <3


----------



## topazicatzbet

Welcome. I had the same with my lp being short while bfing. Once I stopped the night feeds it increase back to 14 days. 

He has just turned 2 and we are down to morning nap and night feeds. Now I'm cutting down the length of time I let him feed. Hoping to stop soon as bfing while pregnant killed my nipples


----------



## LuvallmyH

Hi MrsKatie. Glad you are here, but wish you didn’t have to be. I was still night feeding my youngest when I got pregnant with my mc. I weaned him as soon as I knew. Typically my cycles don't return at all until I wean, but 2 of them did and I also had a short lp. Cleared itself up after I weaned. And no judgement here! I was a glorified pacifier for my kids lol.

Topaz, I am so sorry. I can imagine how frustrated you are feeling. I hope you can get them to see you and take you seriously. You need some answers & you need them now!

I keep letting myself get excited and then get grumpy because I come back to reality. I have all they symptoms of impending o. I even went back to all my old charts & researched how long I typically get ovary pain. It’s 5 days btw. Typically 5 days before I o I feel it in my ovaries! I’d consider today 2-3 days in. So possibly Wednesday or Thursday if all goes well. FX. Then I remind myself that the chances are so small & who knows what my lp will be like and on & on. I know mc wreck havoc with your cycle. Why should I be so lucky to have a normalish one after? Anyway.....
We will all get through this. I really pray we all end up with rainbows in our arms.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Scan booked for fri to see if i have any retained products. If so i ll get the medication again. What fun. ](*,)


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m so sorry. I’m glad they are going to scan you. Do you have to take the medication again or could you have a d&c? I don’t know if it’s more risky or not. It just seems the medication didn’t work for you. I hate to see you in limbo for longer and go through this all over again.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thinking of you ❤️


----------



## salamander91

topazicatzbet said:


> Scan booked for fri to see if i have any retained products. If so i ll get the medication again. What fun. ](*,)

Sorry to hear that. Hopefully if there is any left it's just a small bit and comes out easy xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

They won't do a d&c unless the medication fails twice at the mo because of the covid. I just hope they don't make me wait another 3 weeks to make sure its worked if it doesn't start to fall


LuvallmyH said:


> I’m so sorry. I’m glad they are going to scan you. Do you have to take the medication again or could you have a d&c? I don’t know if it’s more risky or not. It just seems the medication didn’t work for you. I hate to see you in limbo for longer and go through this all over again.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m frustrated for you hun. It’s just terrible on top of terrible. When you have your rainbow in your arms you will look back on all of this and it will be water under the bridge. :hugs:

I have my follow up tomorrow and I am starting to dread it. At first I was excited, then anxious, and now I’m terrified. I know just walking through the door is going to bring it all back. I haven’t spent a lot of time lately thinking about the time lines (it’s been 3 weeks today I couldn’t find his heartbeat.) and replaying the office visit to confirm he was gone. It just sucks. I can only hope I walk out of there with something positive. Like the drs supporting my decision to ttc. Them being optimistic it could happen again. And maybe having an answer as to why he died. I’m not sure that will make me feel better, but I’d still like to know. 
Still waiting for a + opk, but I’ve got all the other signs I’m going to ovulate. Hope it happens.


----------



## topazicatzbet

My 2 year old is keeping me sane. I'm lucky I have the 3 kids already and have concieved all 4 times within 3 months so I'm holding on to that. I just need to get this sorted and then I can focus on making a summer baby. 

Today I have felt super bloated and tender in my abdomen I cant wait for Friday for some answers.


----------



## salamander91

I'm losing my mind this week. I got a really faint line on a frer on sunday but everything has been bfn since. I was so sure it was my bfp and I'm gutted :sad2: my SIL has just announced her pregnancy today and I'm really struggling. I feel awful that their news makes me so upset because I'm so happy for them but I'm just so sad that I'm not pregnant :cry:


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m sorry salamander. I don’t blame you for being sad and upset. And that doesn’t mean you aren’t happy for them. It just plain hurts. A lot.


----------



## salamander91

LuvallmyH said:


> I’m sorry salamander. I don’t blame you for being sad and upset. And that doesn’t mean you aren’t happy for them. It just plain hurts. A lot.

Thank you :hugs: it's hard having such conflicting feelings. I feel very guilty and trying to hide them as much as I can from DH. He is super understanding usually but his brother and sil have suffered a lot of miscarriages and really do deserve their rainbow baby so I think he might not be as much with this. 

I hope your doctors app goes well xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'm sorry salamander. One of my work colleagues is a week behind what I was so its gonna be difficult watching her grow but I ve made a promise to myself that I will be happy for her and show interest as its not her fault. When I was pregnant with my first my best friend has a mmc diagnosed at her 12 scan. She made me feel guilty all through my pregnancy.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Well, that went terrible. Gutting and heart wrenching. My dr basically said h Th e benefit doesn't not outweigh the risk. He said I have had too many babies, I’m too old & because I had the onset of preeclampsia last time I should have any more babies. I’m. Lost.


----------



## salamander91

I'm happy for them. They have suffered a lot of losses including at the same time I did this year. Our due dates were a few weeks apart. I think I'm just super struggling because of my messed up cycles. I've only had two periods since I miscarried 6 months ago :cry: I just want to have regular cycles and be able to try normally but I'm literally peeing on opks and hpts every day because I don't know where I'm at and seeing constant negatives (except the dodgy positive on sunday) is crushing me.


----------



## salamander91

LuvallmyH said:


> Well, that went terrible. Gutting and heart wrenching. My dr basically said h Th e benefit doesn't not outweigh the risk. He said I have had too many babies, I’m too old & because I had the onset of preeclampsia last time I should have any more babies. I’m. Lost.

Oh luv I'm so sorry :hugs: do you think you will keep trying? Xx


----------



## MrsKatie

Luv, i responded in your journal. sending hugs.

salamander, i wish this had been your month. Hopefully the upside is we’ll be pregnant together next month :) Listen, your feelings are not “conflicting” - they are just many things at once. You aren’t happy for them OR jealous. You are happy for them AND sad for you AND jealous AND joyful. All at once. That’s how it goes. I hope you get to be pregnant together <3


----------



## LuvallmyH

salamander91 said:


> Oh luv I'm so sorry :hugs: do you think you will keep trying? Xx

I’m not sure yet. A lot to process. Thankfully dh is aware & hasn’t jumped to a quick decision on his own.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Well either way a fairly regular cycle after a later loss and d&c is a win Now if I can just not get my hopes up. Might be my only chance.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fx for you <3


----------



## LuvallmyH

topazicatzbet said:


> Scan booked for fri to see if i have any retained products. If so i ll get the medication again. What fun. ](*,)

Good luck tomorrow. I’ll be thinking of you.


----------



## salamander91

Good luck topaz :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

salamander91 said:


> Good luck topaz :hugs:

Thanks. I'm so nervous they will say they can't see anything and make me wait even longer with no explanation. Half hour til appointment.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope everything goes okay :hugs:


----------



## salamander91

topazicatzbet said:


> Thanks. I'm so nervous they will say they can't see anything and make me wait even longer with no explanation. Half hour til appointment.

How did it go? Xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

I hope it went well, you have answers & a plan :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Confirmed that I have retained products so I have to have the drugs again tom. Then wait another 3 weeks and if it doesnt work they will then do a d n c. 
I also had 4 cysts in my ovaries today. One on my left and 3 on my right which explains why I be been feeling bloated and uncomfortable like I do when I ovulate. The scanner did say I could be gearing up to ovulate but they are going into over drive. She said it was possible even with the high hcg. Im hoping its that and not another bloody problem.

She said they wouldn't do bloods to see if hcg is dropping as that wouldn't rule out retained products. I ve just got to hope that the second dose works and the tests fade out soon


----------



## salamander91

I'm so sorry you have to go through the meds all over again. Fx they work this time :hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m sorry. I’m sorry you have to go through all of this. I’m glad they finally saw you and listened to you. I hope the next round works completely.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Medication on board. Fingers crossed it works this time. Apparently there is an 8% chance of it not working properly. The nurse said the second dose usually sorts it and its rare women come back for a 3rd time. She also didn't seem concerned about the cysts and said it could be possible ovulation even with the hcg. I still feel uncomfortable in my ovary but not as bad as yesterday.


----------



## Bevziibubble

FX hun x


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m sorry you are going through this again. Fx it takes care of everything and you can move on.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'm still in a mummies fb group from my son who just turned 2 and today 2 of them announced their pregnancies. They don't know mine has ended and I'm happy for them but it's a little raw at the moment.


----------



## Rebaby

LuvallmyH said:


> Well, that went terrible. Gutting and heart wrenching. My dr basically said h Th e benefit doesn't not outweigh the risk. He said I have had too many babies, I’m too old & because I had the onset of preeclampsia last time I should have any more babies. I’m. Lost.

I'm so sorry your appointment wasn't more positive :hugs2: that must be such a difficult position to be in. Sending big hugs.



topazicatzbet said:


> Confirmed that I have retained products so I have to have the drugs again tom. Then wait another 3 weeks and if it doesnt work they will then do a d n c.
> I also had 4 cysts in my ovaries today. One on my left and 3 on my right which explains why I be been feeling bloated and uncomfortable like I do when I ovulate. The scanner did say I could be gearing up to ovulate but they are going into over drive. She said it was possible even with the high hcg. Im hoping its that and not another bloody problem.
> 
> She said they wouldn't do bloods to see if hcg is dropping as that wouldn't rule out retained products. I ve just got to hope that the second dose works and the tests fade out soon

So sorry to hear that. I'll have everything crossed that the meds work this time for you and that your recovery is straightforward.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I understand how you feel. It is raw.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thanks rebaby. I'm hopeful that it has. I tested this morning and it was already a lot lighter. It never got lighter last time. 

I also think I ovulated yesterday so hopefully can start a fresh in 2 week.


----------



## salamander91

topazicatzbet said:


> I'm still in a mummies fb group from my son who just turned 2 and today 2 of them announced their pregnancies. They don't know mine has ended and I'm happy for them but it's a little raw at the moment.

I understand. It's been 5 months for me but it's still so pai ful to hear about pregnancies even though I'm happy for them :hugs: I'm glad your meds seem to be working this time.


----------



## Stargirl1993

Hello please may I join? I’m going to try and convince my partner to start trying. I’ve just had a miscarriage currently still bleeding. Abit of a back story.. on Monday 15th June I got a 1-2 weeks on a clear blue (pregnancy not planned) and then on Tuesday 24th I ended up in a&e with bad cramps and all the signs of a eptopic pregnancy ended up going into surgery to have one of my tubes and baby removed. Ended up coming out of surgery and they realised I wasn’t having a eptopic and I had actually had a corpus luteum cyst rupture and it caused bleeding from my ovary they stopped the bleeding and drained 500ml of blood from my stomach. Anyway they said I could still be pregnant but they couldn’t find baby on ultrasound. Sunday night I started bleeding and had cramps 24th my levels where 1500
Then Friday 3000
And Sunday night 175 so my numbers are dropping significantly and fast.

please could people recommend the best ovulation tests to use ? I will most likely be testing twice a day I did have 24-25 day cycles before the Mc x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Welcome stargirl. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Can i finally get my hopes up that this might be coming to an end and I can move on.


----------



## salamander91

Stargirl1993 said:


> Hello please may I join? I’m going to try and convince my partner to start trying. I’ve just had a miscarriage currently still bleeding. Abit of a back story.. on Monday 15th June I got a 1-2 weeks on a clear blue (pregnancy not planned) and then on Tuesday 24th I ended up in a&e with bad cramps and all the signs of a eptopic pregnancy ended up going into surgery to have one of my tubes and baby removed. Ended up coming out of surgery and they realised I wasn’t having a eptopic and I had actually had a corpus luteum cyst rupture and it caused bleeding from my ovary they stopped the bleeding and drained 500ml of blood from my stomach. Anyway they said I could still be pregnant but they couldn’t find baby on ultrasound. Sunday night I started bleeding and had cramps 24th my levels where 1500
> Then Friday 3000
> And Sunday night 175 so my numbers are dropping significantly and fast.
> 
> please could people recommend the best ovulation tests to use ? I will most likely be testing twice a day I did have 24-25 day cycles before the Mc x

Welcome :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## salamander91

topazicatzbet said:


> Can i finally get my hopes up that this might be coming to an end and I can move on.
> 
> View attachment 1083700

So much fainter! Fx for a neg soon!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Welcome stargirl. I’m sorry for your loss. Fx for your rainbow. 

topaz, that looks great! So much lighter.


----------



## Stargirl1993

Thankyou everyone I’ve been for my scan everything has cleared etc the hospital have been absolutely amazing I couldn’t have fault there care. They even given a memory box to rember my baby by ❤️ My right ovary still abit swollen but it’s to be expected it’s had surgery on xx I’ve to take a pregnancy test in 3 weeks x


----------



## Rebaby

Welcome Stargirl. I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs2:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Stargirl1993 said:


> Thankyou everyone I’ve been for my scan everything has cleared etc the hospital have been absolutely amazing I couldn’t have fault there care. They even given a memory box to rember my baby by ❤️ My right ovary still abit swollen but it’s to be expected it’s had surgery on xx I’ve to take a pregnancy test in 3 weeks x


I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Stargirl1993

Thankyou everyone x 
How did you all approach your partners about trying again ? We wasn’t trying before but just trying to miss my “Fertile window” but I guess I Ovulated late and we wasn’t using any protection so was bound to happen at some point but we was both happy anyway as we wanted to try in a few months anyway. 

But now we have had a mc I don’t know how to bring up the subject everything still abit raw atm so I probably won’t until I stop bleeding and get a negative pregnancy test x
I’m 27 this month and his just turned 26 we have a 5 year old daughter and the mc has made me want a baby even more ❤️


----------



## LuvallmyH

I might actually be pregnant again. Not sure what to think. 9dpo. Had not tested to a total bfn, but have been testing the past few days & they keep getting darker.


----------



## Stargirl1993

LuvallmyH said:


> I might actually be pregnant again. Not sure what to think. 10dpo. Had not tested to a total bfn, but have been testing the past few days & they keep getting darker.
> View attachment 1083798

Definitely dose look to be getting darker x hopefully a new pregnancy x wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## salamander91

LuvallmyH said:


> I might actually be pregnant again. Not sure what to think. 10dpo. Had not tested to a total bfn, but have been testing the past few days & they keep getting darker.
> View attachment 1083798

Definitely looks darker. Especially that frer! Good luck xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Luvall that frer is so much darker. 

Stargirl we were ttc so it has always just been presumed that we will start again as soon as we can. 

If you were planning on ttc soon then I'd just speak to your partner and tell him you want to start trying now. I'm sure he will support you given he was happy about the one you lost.


----------



## topazicatzbet

What's everyone's thoughts on this. Are they the same or one slightly lighter than the other. Im worrying I'm stuck with non fading tests again and still have rpoc.


----------



## salamander91

They look the same to me but it's hard to tell from a picture xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

topazicatzbet said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on this. Are they the same or one slightly lighter than the other. Im worrying I'm stuck with non fading tests again and still have rpoc.
> 
> View attachment 1083831

The bottom one is very slightly darker not by much though x I think In a few days it could
Possibly go negative x


----------



## salamander91

Stargirl1993 said:


> Thankyou everyone x
> How did you all approach your partners about trying again ? We wasn’t trying before but just trying to miss my “Fertile window” but I guess I Ovulated late and we wasn’t using any protection so was bound to happen at some point but we was both happy anyway as we wanted to try in a few months anyway.
> 
> But now we have had a mc I don’t know how to bring up the subject everything still abit raw atm so I probably won’t until I stop bleeding and get a negative pregnancy test x
> I’m 27 this month and his just turned 26 we have a 5 year old daughter and the mc has made me want a baby even more ❤️

We were trying so there wasn't really a question of whether we would try again but I just told my DH that I needed to start ttc again asap. Thankfully he was ok with it xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Stargirl1993 said:


> The bottom one is very slightly darker not by much though x I think In a few days it could
> Possibly go negative x

Bottom one is yesterdays top todays. I also thought it was slightly lighter today. Hopefully it will continue to fade. This rpoc is really messing my head up.

My right side hurts today too so I'm thinking the cysts are still there and maybe I didn't ovulate.


----------



## Stargirl1993

topazicatzbet said:


> Bottom one is yesterdays top todays. I also thought it was slightly lighter today. Hopefully it will continue to fade. This rpoc is really messing my head up.
> 
> My right side hurts today too so I'm thinking the cysts are still there and maybe I didn't ovulate.

Bless you don’t forget though your tests will fluctuate depending on how concentrated your urine is x when I last had my bloods done for my hcg it was 3000 then it dropped to 175
In a matter of 3 days.. so you could still get positive results tomorrow but then the day after it be completely negative. It’s so annoying that we can’t see inside our bodies ](*,) are you having a follow up blood tests or anything? x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Just have to test again in 3 weeks and if positive still they will then do a d n c. Its just so frustrating as its 7 weeks now since I first started with problems.


----------



## Stargirl1993

topazicatzbet said:


> Just have to test again in 3 weeks and if positive still they will then do a d n c. Its just so frustrating as its 7 weeks now since I first started with problems.

Oh bless you it’s so frustrating isn’t it :( seems
Strange to say it but hopefully you will get a negative very soon x going buy the tests though I wouldn’t have thought it’s going to take another 3 weeks x


----------



## Stargirl1993

I just spoke with my partner and he has agreed to start trying when I’ve stopped bleeding and I have a negative test! ☺️ I think I’m going to get some ovulation tests and a bbt thermometer etc we already have some conceive plus ☺️ I’m going to get some conception tablets in the next few days x I’m hoping my body will carry on with my 25 day cycles x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Great news stargirl


----------



## LuvallmyH

:hugs:Topaz


----------



## LuvallmyH

Assuming this is not going well. Maybe a cp but can’t know for sure. 


Considerably lighter this morning. Oh well. I was expecting a lot.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Stargirl1993

LuvallmyH said:


> Assuming this is not going well. Maybe a cp but can’t know for sure.
> View attachment 1083835
> View attachment 1083836
> 
> 
> Considerably lighter this morning. Oh well. I was expecting a lot.

so sorry xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

Done a cheap test this morning and I can only see the faintest of lines & it looks like the bleeding has stopped x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thats good stargirl. 

I thought my bleeding had stopped but just passed another clot. Deja vu of last time. My tests are stuck again also. 

I ve had awful bloating today and been so uncomfortable in my abdomen from these ovary cysts. 

Think I may need to start preparing myself for a d&c in 2 weeks.


----------



## Stargirl1993

topazicatzbet said:


> Thats good stargirl.
> 
> I thought my bleeding had stopped but just passed another clot. Deja vu of last time. My tests are stuck again also.
> 
> I ve had awful bloating today and been so uncomfortable in my abdomen from these ovary cysts.
> 
> Think I may need to start preparing myself for a d&c in 2 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 1083901

 Hopefully it’s your body clearing out again and I would count bleeding as a good sign as it means your body is still trying to figure things out x is the bottom test from today? x


----------



## salamander91

topazicatzbet said:


> Thats good stargirl.
> 
> I thought my bleeding had stopped but just passed another clot. Deja vu of last time. My tests are stuck again also.
> 
> I ve had awful bloating today and been so uncomfortable in my abdomen from these ovary cysts.
> 
> Think I may need to start preparing myself for a d&c in 2 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 1083901

There's still time. I passed my retained tissue 5 weeks after my surgery and that was with no meds xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

The one on the left is todays. Im just so frustrated with this dragging out. Dh and I haven't been able to be intimate for 7 weeks now since all the issues started. 

My body just doesn't seem to want to let this one go. 2 lots of drugs should have sorted it.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hi everyone, 

I'm in my first cycle since medically manged miscarriage at 9 weeks, AF has just finished. I have a boat load of OPKs and trying out the Femometer app this month. Fingers crossed this will be the cycle I get a sticky baby! <3 

Good luck to you all! x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Good luck


----------



## Bevziibubble

@xMissxZoiex good luck <3


----------



## Stargirl1993

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm in my first cycle since medically manged miscarriage at 9 weeks, AF has just finished. I have a boat load of OPKs and trying out the Femometer app this month. Fingers crossed this will be the cycle I get a sticky baby! <3
> 
> Good luck to you all! x

Hello :) Good luck!! x


----------



## Stargirl1993

Orderd some stuff yesterday opks,pregnancy tests and a bbt thermometer, unsure of when we will start trying yet x i may just see what happens this month x

would you say this test is negative?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you everyone <3 

Not sure if this cycle is going in the right direction already CD9 and I thought my period was done finally yesterday. Had a few spots of blood overnight but then this afternoon I'm back to a medium flow again!, so frustrating and now wondering if its normal or not?.

Has anyone here had a medically managed miscarriage?, what was your first AF after that like?.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Stargirl1993 said:


> Orderd some stuff yesterday opks,pregnancy tests and a bbt thermometer, unsure of when we will start trying yet x i may just see what happens this month x
> 
> would you say this test is negative?
> 
> View attachment 1083966

I'd say that test was negative, all the best for your cycle <3


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'm not the best to answer about the medical management. 2 lots now and still testing positive had a full flow each time then thought id stopped then started to bleed on and off both times. Did you get a negative test?


----------



## topazicatzbet

my test finally went lighter this morning and then I suddenly started to bleed heavily again and passed a load of large clots with cramps. Fingers crossed its the final clear out.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## salamander91

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## salamander91

Cd49 for me and still not convinced I've ovulated :coffee: 

My MIL announced yesterday that she was planning a big family party for her dads 92nd birthday on the 22nd august. It should have been my due date and I don't know what to do. I feel like I wont be in the mood to party but also it could be a good distraction :shrug:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Were you charting/testing salamander. 

Maybe the party will be a good distraction i think we will do something as a family on our due date.


----------



## salamander91

I've been using opks but haven't had a clear positive yet. They seem to go as dark as the test line and then fade, then darken... I think my body is trying to ovulate but hasn't quite managed it yet. The same happened last cycle and I finally got a clear positive at cd44. 

I think I'll probably see at the last minute. I'm not sure I'll be in the right mood for a party. I would be ok if it was just DH's parents and siblings cos they all know but aunts/uncles/grandparents might be too much.


----------



## LuvallmyH

xMissxZoiex said:


> Thank you everyone <3
> 
> Not sure if this cycle is going in the right direction already CD9 and I thought my period was done finally yesterday. Had a few spots of blood overnight but then this afternoon I'm back to a medium flow again!, so frustrating and now wondering if its normal or not?.
> 
> Has anyone here had a medically managed miscarriage?, what was your first AF after that like?.

Mine was a d&c so I can’t give any input. Sorry for your losses and the frustration.

Topaz, I hope it’s all good news from here.

salamander, I hope you O soon! I think waiting to see how you feel closer to the party is fair.

Afm, cd1 today. Hopefully my body is back on track and I’m happy to be able to try again.


----------



## topazicatzbet

For those that have had your first af what was it like?

I'm so confused with my body right now I don't know if my bleeding is part of the mc still or if I have my first af. 

I had medical management for the retained products and bled for 5 days then went to spotting. The same day as medical management I may have ovulated going by ovary pain and a scan showing developed folicles. 
Then monday which would have been 8/9 dpo I started bleeding heavily again and I'm still bleeding fairly heavily now 3 days later. When I had my last baby my lp was only 9 days for the first few cycles so its now impossible that it could be af but not sure if it could be from the mc and i should be worried about how heavy it is. 
Test this morning was finally almost negative so I'm thinking I should have passed everything now.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I am on cd 4. The first day was very light brown to pink to red. The second day was very light flow. Day 3 & 4 have been God awful heavy heavy bleeding. Severe cramps the first 2 days, but once flow commenced I’ve had no pain. Just super heavy bleeding.


----------



## Stargirl1993

topazicatzbet said:


> For those that have had your first af what was it like?
> 
> I'm so confused with my body right now I don't know if my bleeding is part of the mc still or if I have my first af.
> 
> I had medical management for the retained products and bled for 5 days then went to spotting. The same day as medical management I may have ovulated going by ovary pain and a scan showing developed folicles.
> Then monday which would have been 8/9 dpo I started bleeding heavily again and I'm still bleeding fairly heavily now 3 days later. When I had my last baby my lp was only 9 days for the first few cycles so its now impossible that it could be af but not sure if it could be from the mc and i should be worried about how heavy it is.
> Test this morning was finally almost negative so I'm thinking I should have passed everything now.

I would count it as af if I’m honest x wishing you all the best ❤️


----------



## Stargirl1993

LuvallmyH said:


> I am on cd 4. The first day was very light brown to pink to red. The second day was very light flow. Day 3 & 4 have been God awful heavy heavy bleeding. Severe cramps the first 2 days, but once flow commenced I’ve had no pain. Just super heavy bleeding.

Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

I think I'm having another chemical ladies:sad2:
As u all know we had one back in April. 

I had sharp stabbing pains in overies at 8dpo and then got sore boobs and my nipples got sore like someone had put a cheese greater to them. 
I onky did IC tests and only got faint shadow lines. 
I continued having twinges and cramps in overies and I had alot of thick white cm. 
Then at 12dpo. Boob and nipple pain just vanised. 
I did do a frer at 11dpo and it did have a v v v faint line on but not as dark as the one I had in April. 
I tested the next day with Frer again and BFN. 
AF was 2 days late. 
Im on CD3 now and its been heavy. Tonight I had terrible pain in my lower back and stomach and ive passed a load of dark red clots. One was quiet big. 
The bleeding has slowed a bit since pasing them. 
But this is what happened with my last chemical. 
Im really hoping im wrong and im just having a very good clear out but with the vanishing symptoms and clots im fearing the worst. 
My last chemical totaly messed with my next cycle causing me to O far to early on CD8. 
Last cycle was back to normal and I O on day 14. Was so happy. 
And when I started getting symptoms I was so excited and then they just vanished. 

Im now worried im gonna end up Ovulating again very early if this is another meaning we won't stand a chance this cycle either:cry:


----------



## topazicatzbet

So sorry suggerhoney. I hope it doesn't mess up your next cycle.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## salamander91

topazicatzbet said:


> For those that have had your first af what was it like?
> 
> I'm so confused with my body right now I don't know if my bleeding is part of the mc still or if I have my first af.
> 
> I had medical management for the retained products and bled for 5 days then went to spotting. The same day as medical management I may have ovulated going by ovary pain and a scan showing developed folicles.
> Then monday which would have been 8/9 dpo I started bleeding heavily again and I'm still bleeding fairly heavily now 3 days later. When I had my last baby my lp was only 9 days for the first few cycles so its now impossible that it could be af but not sure if it could be from the mc and i should be worried about how heavy it is.
> Test this morning was finally almost negative so I'm thinking I should have passed everything now.

I didn't get my first period until 3 weeks after I stopped bleeding. It was pretty normal (but normal for me is heavy :roll: ). TMI sorry but I use a menstrual cup and could see teeny bits of grey tissue in it so it was obviously still clearing bits of the miscarriage out.


----------



## salamander91

Suggerhoney said:


> I think I'm having another chemical ladies:sad2:
> As u all know we had one back in April.
> 
> I had sharp stabbing pains in overies at 8dpo and then got sore boobs and my nipples got sore like someone had put a cheese greater to them.
> I onky did IC tests and only got faint shadow lines.
> I continued having twinges and cramps in overies and I had alot of thick white cm.
> Then at 12dpo. Boob and nipple pain just vanised.
> I did do a frer at 11dpo and it did have a v v v faint line on but not as dark as the one I had in April.
> I tested the next day with Frer again and BFN.
> AF was 2 days late.
> Im on CD3 now and its been heavy. Tonight I had terrible pain in my lower back and stomach and ive passed a load of dark red clots. One was quiet big.
> The bleeding has slowed a bit since pasing them.
> But this is what happened with my last chemical.
> Im really hoping im wrong and im just having a very good clear out but with the vanishing symptoms and clots im fearing the worst.
> My last chemical totaly messed with my next cycle causing me to O far to early on CD8.
> Last cycle was back to normal and I O on day 14. Was so happy.
> And when I started getting symptoms I was so excited and then they just vanished.
> 
> Im now worried im gonna end up Ovulating again very early if this is another meaning we won't stand a chance this cycle either:cry:

Sorry sugger :hugs: fx it doesn't mess up your cycle xx


----------



## salamander91

Not much to report here. CD52 :dohh:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Big hugs Sugger! <3


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Well my AF FINALLY stopped yesterday at CD13. No sign of ovulation yet, OPK is still completely blank. I don't usually ovulate until CD18/19 so there is still time yet. Fingers crossed.

Hope everyone is doing ok. xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

thank you ladies. 
Keeping everything fixed for u all. Cd4 now and bleeding has stopped. Gonna strart the OPKs tommorow and im praying none are positive until after day 12 [-o&lt;


----------



## LuvallmyH

xMissxZoiex said:


> Well my AF FINALLY stopped yesterday at CD13. No sign of ovulation yet, OPK is still completely blank. I don't usually ovulate until CD18/19 so there is still time yet. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok. xx

My o is usually around cd18 when it’s “normal.” Feels like a long wait! Good luck this cycle! 
Cd5 and af is medium flow. I’m hoping it’s over soon. I miss dh lol. I’m getting excited to properly try this cycle.


----------



## Stargirl1993

Suggerhoney said:


> I think I'm having another chemical ladies:sad2:
> As u all know we had one back in April.
> 
> I had sharp stabbing pains in overies at 8dpo and then got sore boobs and my nipples got sore like someone had put a cheese greater to them.
> I onky did IC tests and only got faint shadow lines.
> I continued having twinges and cramps in overies and I had alot of thick white cm.
> Then at 12dpo. Boob and nipple pain just vanised.
> I did do a frer at 11dpo and it did have a v v v faint line on but not as dark as the one I had in April.
> I tested the next day with Frer again and BFN.
> AF was 2 days late.
> Im on CD3 now and its been heavy. Tonight I had terrible pain in my lower back and stomach and ive passed a load of dark red clots. One was quiet big.
> The bleeding has slowed a bit since pasing them.
> But this is what happened with my last chemical.
> Im really hoping im wrong and im just having a very good clear out but with the vanishing symptoms and clots im fearing the worst.
> My last chemical totaly messed with my next cycle causing me to O far to early on CD8.
> Last cycle was back to normal and I O on day 14. Was so happy.
> And when I started getting symptoms I was so excited and then they just vanished.
> 
> Im now worried im gonna end up Ovulating again very early if this is another meaning we won't stand a chance this cycle either:cry:

So sorry xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

I plan on starting to temp on Monday morning and using fertility friend. I’ve counted cd1 from the day of my mc I’ve seen a few places online have said to do that but not sure when exactly to expect af I doubt I will go back to my 25 day cycles. I have plenty of ovulation sticks so not sure when to start them? 

Hope everyone is okay ? x


----------



## LuvallmyH

That’s what I did star. I ovulated cd18. Good luck. 
Cd7 here. Nothing to report.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'm taking my last lot of bleeding as af so I'm cd7 today and have finally finished bleeding (i ve said this loads before then started spotting so I'm nervous to say it. )

My tests are finally negative. I haven't used ovulation sticks since my first and even then I didn't really need them as my cycle was so regular. I ve got some now as god knows when I will ovulate then I have to worry about my lp as it was only 8 days this time but I did ovulate with retained products and hcg in my system so hopefully it was dien to that.

If I have truly stopped bleeding I think the plan will be to bd every 3rd day until I get signs that I'm fertile just to comer bases.

Will be nice to be close to dh as its been 9 weeks now since all the trouble started. Hopefully we can finally move on


----------



## Stargirl1993

LuvallmyH said:


> That’s what I did star. I ovulated cd18. Good luck.
> Cd7 here. Nothing to report.

Thankyou! Good luck to you too! :dust:


----------



## Stargirl1993

topazicatzbet said:


> I'm taking my last lot of bleeding as af so I'm cd7 today and have finally finished bleeding (i ve said this loads before then started spotting so I'm nervous to say it. )
> 
> My tests are almost negative, todays if you sqint looks like an evap. I expect it to be finally gone in a few days. I haven't used ovulation sticks since my first and even then I didn't really need them as my cycle was so regular. I ve got some now as god knows when I will ovulate then I have to worry about my lp as it was only 8 days this time but I did ovulate with retained products and hcg in my system so hopefully it was dien to that.
> 
> If I have truly stopped bleeding I think the plan will be to bd every 3rd day until I get signs that I'm fertile just to comer bases.
> 
> Will be nice to be close to dh as its been 9 weeks now since all the trouble started. Hopefully we can finally move on

Hopefully both our cycles get regular soon! It sounds like your body had a good clear out and hopefully this is the end of it xx 
good luck!! :dust:


----------



## topazicatzbet

I ve just edited to say my tests are now negative the evap disappeared when dry and i tested again with smu and that was def negative.

Cant believe its finally over and feels strange to be so happy to see a negative test. Now to catch this cycles egg when ever that might be.


----------



## Stargirl1993

topazicatzbet said:


> I ve just edited to say my tests are now negative the evap disappeared when dry and i tested again with smu and that was def negative.
> 
> Cant believe its finally over and feels strange to be so happy to see a negative test. Now to catch this cycles egg when ever that might be.

Wishing you so much luck xxx glad it’s over now and you can Finally move on x


----------



## Stargirl1993

CD15 just done a ovulation test.. 
I will do another tonight x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Fingers crossed it gets darker soon so you can go catch that egg.


----------



## LuvallmyH

May we all ovulate and catch the next egg!:dust:
Topaz, I'm so glad it's over now. I can't imagine how awful it was to go through all of that.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I just started bleeding again. WTH?! I’m so upset. Af had stopped.


----------



## topazicatzbet

LuvallmyH said:


> I just started bleeding again. WTH?! I’m so upset. Af had stopped.

I'm with you. I'm still spotting. So annoyed. Also feeling rather achey all of a sudden.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Why can’t our bodies just move on with it?! I don't have time to wait! Not that I have any choice in the matter ](*,)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:(:hugs:


----------



## Stargirl1993

Finally got a darkish opk and I’ve only just started tracking my temp on ff. once my cycles are regular again I’m not going to bother with ovulation or temperature checking I think we will just go with not trying but not preventing it x


----------



## LuvallmyH

Good luck star. 

I think my bleeding has finally stopped. I put dh on duty for the next 10 or so days. Who knows when I will ovulate. I’m temping so I’ll be able to confirm. 

How is everyone else? Where are you all at in your cycles? Any good news???!!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Cd 9. No more bleeding and hoping to finally get some bding in tonight. Still getting ever so light lines on test but I've decided not to stress over them as they will finally go and I ov'ed last month with stronger lines and retained products. I normally ovulate between day 11 and 14 but thinking it could be later this cycle given i only stopped bleeding on cd 7


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Stargirl1993 said:


> So sorry xx

Thank you sweetheart I hope ure ok


----------



## Suggerhoney

sadly my OPKs turned postive on CD8 and temp went up on CD9. Had a complete meltdown but continued to do OPKs and they have all still been postive so im hoping and praying that O has not happened yet. 
For some reason with these chemicals I end up O supper early. 
Im not sure if we stand a chance this cycle esp if O has already happend but im still holding on to some hope untill O is confirmed on FF. 
Next cycle shud be back to my norm O of day 12 to 14 providing I dont have another chemical. 
Im not sure what to do. If I keep having having chemicals I guess I'll have to see a doctor to see why its happening. 
Hopefully it will not happen again. I dont know why ive had 2 in the space of 3 months but I guess its just one of them things. 
Someone said something very hurtful about it only being cells and not a baby but its still painful and its still uppsetting. 
Im really concerned that there is something wrong with me and im gonna keep having early losses.
Im doing all the right things. 
I dont drink
I dont smoke
Im taking vitamins and even cut down of cafiene. 

Im wondering if its my age
Like am I producing some really rotten eggs or something. 

Thanks for welcoming me in here. I feel a bit of a fraud because my losses are such early ones. 
I've only had one later MC at 10+4 but the 4 others are all chemicals


----------



## Stargirl1993

LuvallmyH said:


> Good luck star.
> 
> I think my bleeding has finally stopped. I put dh on duty for the next 10 or so days. Who knows when I will ovulate. I’m temping so I’ll be able to confirm.
> 
> How is everyone else? Where are you all at in your cycles? Any good news???!!!

thankyou! x good luck! :dust:


----------



## Stargirl1993

Suggerhoney said:


> sadly my OPKs turned postive on CD8 and temp went up on CD9. Had a complete meltdown but continued to do OPKs and they have all still been postive so im hoping and praying that O has not happened yet.
> For some reason with these chemicals I end up O supper early.
> Im not sure if we stand a chance this cycle esp if O has already happend but im still holding on to some hope untill O is confirmed on FF.
> Next cycle shud be back to my norm O of day 12 to 14 providing I dont have another chemical.
> Im not sure what to do. If I keep having having chemicals I guess I'll have to see a doctor to see why its happening.
> Hopefully it will not happen again. I dont know why ive had 2 in the space of 3 months but I guess its just one of them things.
> Someone said something very hurtful about it only being cells and not a baby but its still painful and its still uppsetting.
> Im really concerned that there is something wrong with me and im gonna keep having early losses.
> Im doing all the right things.
> I dont drink
> I dont smoke
> Im taking vitamins and even cut down of cafiene.
> 
> Im wondering if its my age
> Like am I producing some really rotten eggs or something.
> 
> Thanks for welcoming me in here. I feel a bit of a fraud because my losses are such early ones.
> I've only had one later MC at 10+4 but the 4 others are all chemicals

new to this, what’s wrong with ovulating early? 
I’ve also been cutting down on caffeine and sugar but not just for ttc I’ve been trying to lose weight anyway x 

who ever said to you about your baby being just cells is spiteful I guess they have never been though a loss before a baby is a baby at any stage of pregnancy x I’m so sorry someone had said that to you x


----------



## Stargirl1993

My temperature seems to have dropped a lot? Dose anyone here chart ?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Suggerhoney any loss is a loss and to have so many early losses must be hard. At least you know you don't have a problem getting pregnant just the staying. I think you should ask for bloods next time as soon as you see the line as it could be something as simple as needing more progesterone. 

Stargirl not sure about the temps, could the first ones be a bit off and the more recent ones be your pre ov temps. 

Dh and I were finally able to bd after 9 long weeks. Im gonna start with the ovulation tests now cos I ve no idea what my cycle will do. 
Still a faint line on this mornings pregnancy test. The test from a few days ago that was bfn must have been a bad one.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Argh!!!!! I ve started bleeding again.


----------



## LuvallmyH

topazicatzbet said:


> Argh!!!!! I ve started bleeding again.

Happened to me after bd so it could be that. It stressed me out too. Hopefully it’s short lived.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I hope so. It isnt just spotting though its clots again.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Oh no! I’m sorry.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Stargirl1993

topazicatzbet said:


> Argh!!!!! I ve started bleeding again.

So sorry :( xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

Really thought I was going to get a positive opk today and thought my temperature drop could have been because i was due to ovulate :-( 
I got in the shower and noticed some white coming from my boob? Not sure if that’s normal ?


----------



## salamander91

Sorry topaz. Hope it stops soon xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Stargirl :hugs:this really messes with our bodies. 

Fx my bleeding was just from bding as it stopped once the old blood had come away. Was just surprised by how much is caused. Hope that doesn't happen each time.


----------



## Stargirl1993

topazicatzbet said:


> Stargirl :hugs:this really messes with our bodies.
> 
> Fx my bleeding was just from bding as it stopped once the old blood had come away. Was just surprised by how much is caused. Hope that doesn't happen each time.

Got my fingers crossed for you hopefully it was just a once off x


----------



## Stargirl1993

Got a darker opk today I don’t think it’s quite positive yet but they seem to go darker then lighter again x I think my hormones are probably still all over the place will be nice just to get my periods regular again x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Stargirl thats much darker, fingers crossed ov is insight. 

I ve started spotting again. Im so fed up of this now. Its killing me thinking its stopped then starting again. I feel like an emotional wreck today that the slightest thing will make me cry. The hospital should be ringing me on sat so at least i can discuss it with them but todays test was almost negative so I cant see them wanting to do anything


----------



## LuvallmyH

Topaz, I so understand how you feel. My body is all over the place too. I can’t believe that it can get so out of wack. I've had a lot of random bleeding and spotting. After bd too. Even after af was over it just kept on. I think I might be gearing up to o again and my ewcm is a brownish color like spotting. I’m so frustrated. 

I’m sorry we can’t all just get pregnant again, and stay pregnant. It just feels cruel.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Star, looks like you geared up to ovulate but didn’t. Looks like your body is trying again. Good luck!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thanks LuvallmyH. That makes me feel better. I guess its the difference of a loss less than 6 weeks the body can adapt faster. 

I ve always had such a good cycle and knew it so well not knowing what is going on is so stressful.


----------



## LuvallmyH

It is super stressful not knowing what’s going on and what to expect. I’m crabby a lot. And emotional. Frustrated. I hate that I feel so much pressure with time too. I’m thankful my dh is so agreeable, but I know time is not on my side. The component that I might not be able to get pregnant again because of my age is really messing with me.


----------



## Stargirl1993

Darker opk today CD20 but we haven’t managed to do anything Since cd18. I feel like giving up to be honest. my body can’t make its mind up felt like I was feeling ovulation cramps last night but never had a positive opk :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

Your still covered from cd18 bding. Id say that's pretty dark. They don't always go as dark as the line. Your cm points towards ovulation soon. 

I've decided that my spotting is now coming from my cervix. Had bleeding after we bd. Then it settled then I had some yest but I'd been checking my mucus so decided to stay away and I ve just done a load of physical activity in the garden and spotting again. My poor cervix must be shot from all the bleeding over last 6 weeks. 

I think we are just gonna ignore it and bd like we need to


----------



## Suggerhoney

thanks ladies.
I spoke with a dr yesterday who didn't seem at all concerned or bothered about the chemicals. 
She just said to keep on trying and if after 6 months I'm still not pregnant she will book me in at the hospital for tests. 
Really hoping it dont come to that. 
The section id have to go to and sit in is where all the pregnant womon will be. 

So just as suspected my OPKs went positive on CD8 and CD9. 
Temp went up on CD9. 
O Has not been confirmed yet on fertility friend but om the femometer app which I also add my temps to and my OPKs which will give u a low high peak. That app is saying im im 2dpo and O was on day 10.
I've had none of my normol ovulation pains or anything. Just some EWCM on day 7 9 and 10. 
I have no idea whats going on but it looks like the chemical has messed with my cycle just like it did last time. 



I dont know why these chemicals are making me O so early. I dont normoly ovulate untill day 12 13 or 14. 

Im so scared FF will confirm O on day 9. 
App ovulation b4 day 10 is not good will unlikely concieve and if we do it will just end in another chemical.
Im at my wits end. 

I've had a doctor thats just told me to keep trying and to rest around the time of implantation. 
And get this the receptionist at the doctors said to me 

'I wonder if ure going through the change,
:sad2:


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Your still covered from cd18 bding. Id say that's pretty dark. They don't always go as dark as the line. Your cm points towards ovulation soon.
> 
> I've decided that my spotting is now coming from my cervix. Had bleeding after we bd. Then it settled then I had some yest but I'd been checking my mucus so decided to stay away and I ve just done a load of physical activity in the garden and spotting again. My poor cervix must be shot from all the bleeding over last 6 weeks.
> 
> I think we are just gonna ignore it and bd like we need to

Awww hon. Maybe u have a sensitive cervix. I hope the spotting stops.


----------



## topazicatzbet

:gun: the receptionist. Hopefully your lining has built up enough, its not impossible. 

I had spotting in my last pregnancy because my cervix is sensitive. So hoping its linked to that. 

The hospital phoned today and say it can be normal to continue to spot. Becuse i still had a faint line this morning they are gonna ring again on Monday and if I still have a line and spotting they might bring me back in for tests. Its negative ths evening only positive with fmu so it must be low level now.


----------



## Stargirl1993

topazicatzbet said:


> Your still covered from cd18 bding. Id say that's pretty dark. They don't always go as dark as the line. Your cm points towards ovulation soon.
> 
> I've decided that my spotting is now coming from my cervix. Had bleeding after we bd. Then it settled then I had some yest but I'd been checking my mucus so decided to stay away and I ve just done a load of physical activity in the garden and spotting again. My poor cervix must be shot from all the bleeding over last 6 weeks.
> 
> I think we are just gonna ignore it and bd like we need to

Thankyou x Your Cervix must be irritated and that’s why your spotting but hopefully it stops soon x


----------



## Stargirl1993

Suggerhoney said:


> thanks ladies.
> I spoke with a dr yesterday who didn't seem at all concerned or bothered about the chemicals.
> She just said to keep on trying and if after 6 months I'm still not pregnant she will book me in at the hospital for tests.
> Really hoping it dont come to that.
> The section id have to go to and sit in is where all the pregnant womon will be.
> 
> So just as suspected my OPKs went positive on CD8 and CD9.
> Temp went up on CD9.
> O Has not been confirmed yet on fertility friend but om the femometer app which I also add my temps to and my OPKs which will give u a low high peak. That app is saying im im 2dpo and O was on day 10.
> I've had none of my normol ovulation pains or anything. Just some EWCM on day 7 9 and 10.
> I have no idea whats going on but it looks like the chemical has messed with my cycle just like it did last time.
> 
> View attachment 1084600
> View attachment 1084601
> 
> 
> I dont know why these chemicals are making me O so early. I dont normoly ovulate untill day 12 13 or 14.
> 
> Im so scared FF will confirm O on day 9.
> App ovulation b4 day 10 is not good will unlikely concieve and if we do it will just end in another chemical.
> Im at my wits end.
> 
> I've had a doctor thats just told me to keep trying and to rest around the time of implantation.
> And get this the receptionist at the doctors said to me
> 
> 'I wonder if ure going through the change,
> :sad2:

Bless you hopefully everyone’s body’s will sort themselves out x life can be so cruel x


----------



## Stargirl1993

Just done another opk x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Stargirl that looks positive.


----------



## LuvallmyH

It certainly does look positive! 

Cd 12 here. Having some fertile signs. My ewcm has a brown tinge to it. Like old blood. Googled like crazy. Could be from my cervix. If it was closer to actual ovulation it could be that. I think my cervix is also still sensitive from the mc. I don’t usually ovulate before cd 18 so who knows. Ovulation is usually pretty painful for me so I hope it doesn’t drag out for another 6 days. Although if it guarantees me a healthy, sticky baby, I’d walk through hot coals for 9 mos! Lol.

Sugger, your chart is confusing for sure. The only thing you can do is keep temping. I bet it’s frustrating that everything isn’t lining up right.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes, that looks positive :)


----------



## Stargirl1993

Suggerhoney said:


> thanks ladies.
> I spoke with a dr yesterday who didn't seem at all concerned or bothered about the chemicals.
> She just said to keep on trying and if after 6 months I'm still not pregnant she will book me in at the hospital for tests.
> Really hoping it dont come to that.
> The section id have to go to and sit in is where all the pregnant womon will be.
> 
> So just as suspected my OPKs went positive on CD8 and CD9.
> Temp went up on CD9.
> O Has not been confirmed yet on fertility friend but om the femometer app which I also add my temps to and my OPKs which will give u a low high peak. That app is saying im im 2dpo and O was on day 10.
> I've had none of my normol ovulation pains or anything. Just some EWCM on day 7 9 and 10.
> I have no idea whats going on but it looks like the chemical has messed with my cycle just like it did last time.
> 
> View attachment 1084600
> View attachment 1084601
> 
> 
> I dont know why these chemicals are making me O so early. I dont normoly ovulate untill day 12 13 or 14.
> 
> Im so scared FF will confirm O on day 9.
> App ovulation b4 day 10 is not good will unlikely concieve and if we do it will just end in another chemical.
> Im at my wits end.
> 
> I've had a doctor thats just told me to keep trying and to rest around the time of implantation.
> And get this the receptionist at the doctors said to me
> 
> 'I wonder if ure going through the change,
> :sad2:

what’s your temp like today? x


----------



## Stargirl1993

This mornings test and I did another late last night. I had some strange cramping very late Thursday night and then had some more again last night. Hopefully I’ve ovulated ‍♀️ All this opk and temping is stressful . If I Haven’t ovulated I think I may just stop temping etc and wait for my next period to arrive. It’s all far to stressful x


----------



## Stargirl1993

Still not convinced I ovulated :-k but my ovulation tests are now very faint x how are you all getting on ?

I hope I’ve ovulated. I don’t mind if I’m
Not pregnant this time but just want my periods regular right now and to know when My fertile window is x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Still no O confirmed. Ive had sore boobs well only the right one for 2 days. 
Also noticed I had a heightened sence of smell on CD10 and CD11 and CD12.
Femometer has me down as 4dpo with O on CD10. 
But FF still has nor confirmed. 
Im so worried ive O on CD9. 
But i was still getting peak opks that day. 
Im in Limbo and already feeling out.
Todays temp was the highest so far but my temps dont seem to be rising well.


----------



## Suggerhoney

im no chart expert tho so I dont know


----------



## Suggerhoney

my breast tenderness started yesterday on day 13 and also today day 14. Opks completely negative now


----------



## Stargirl1993

Suggerhoney said:


> my breast tenderness started yesterday on day 13 and also today day 14. Opks completely negative now

 I really hope you get your rainbow baby soon x it’s so hard I’m also confused by my chart Aswell hopefully we will know more tomorrow it dose look like you ovulated on Cd9 I’ve read some positive stories on early ovulation I think some eggs mature quicker then others x

I’ve had a friend announce a pregnancy on fb tonight :( makes me feel rubbish


----------



## topazicatzbet

Suggerhoney what was you cm like on cd 11. If it dried up I'd go with ovulatiin o cd10. 

:hugs:Stargirl. You will be announcing uours soon im sure.


----------



## salamander91

Sounds like we're all confused atm! Hugs ladies :hugs: 

I'm CD63 today. I thought AF was finally going to start on Saturday because I was spotting but I'm still only spotting ](*,)


----------



## Stargirl1993

salamander91 said:


> Sounds like we're all confused atm! Hugs ladies :hugs:
> 
> I'm CD63 today. I thought AF was finally going to start on Saturday because I was spotting but I'm still only spotting ](*,)

Hopefully it hurry’s up so you can get onto a new cycle xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

I think I will temp once more tomorrow just to see if ff will give me crosshairs or something and to see if it’s still up then I won’t be temping anymore I find it way to stressful ‍♀️ I was hoping to be able to test on Friday as it’s my birthday but I think it would be to early & I have a gut feeling I won’t be pregnant this month anyway! x I think I’m stressing over it all to much x 

hang in there we will all get our baby’s soon!! 
Baby dust to all :dust::dust:


----------



## Lerp20

Hi all! Glad to find this group - I miscarries at about 5 weeks. Period like pains and then bleeding - not heavy but enough and the rest was negative. 

it’s now been three weeks and we have DTD a lot as we want to keep trying.

Currently I’m feeling nauseous, so tired and my mood is all over the place. I don’t know whether this is pregnancy again or me being hopeful for it or just general stress.

when would be best to test for it? I haven’t had AF yet and my cycles always been a little off so not sure when she’ll turn up!

Thanks for listening to my ramblings!


----------



## Stargirl1993

Lerp20 said:


> Hi all! Glad to find this group - I miscarries at about 5 weeks. Period like pains and then bleeding - not heavy but enough and the rest was negative.
> 
> it’s now been three weeks and we have DTD a lot as we want to keep trying.
> 
> Currently I’m feeling nauseous, so tired and my mood is all over the place. I don’t know whether this is pregnancy again or me being hopeful for it or just general stress.
> 
> when would be best to test for it? I haven’t had AF yet and my cycles always been a little off so not sure when she’ll turn up!
> 
> Thanks for listening to my ramblings!

Hey welcome So sorry for your loss I to lost my baby at around 5weeks 3 days 3 weeks ago. Are you tracking ovulation at all?


----------



## topazicatzbet

Welcome lerp20 si sorry for your loss. Hard to say when to test with out knowing when you ovulated. 

I have to go back to hospital tom for another scan as I'm still getting faint lines. (You really have to squint though its more of a shadow now.) 

Then I can discuss my options with the doctor after. 

I really dont know what to do as I really want that negative and it to be sorted out but I finally stopped bleeding and I'm sure I'm gonna ovulate in next few days (ovary twinges and cm has gone watery now) I just want to get trying again. 
I wonder if they would agree to a dnc when my period is due. 

Hopefully they cant see anything or its so small they don't want to do anything about it


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Lerp20 I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Stargirl1993

topazicatzbet said:


> Welcome lerp20 si sorry for your loss. Hard to say when to test with out knowing when you ovulated.
> 
> I have to go back to hospital tom for another scan as I'm still getting faint lines. (You really have to squint though its more of a shadow now.)
> 
> Then I can discuss my options with the doctor after.
> 
> I really dont know what to do as I really want that negative and it to be sorted out but I finally stopped bleeding and I'm sure I'm gonna ovulate in next few days (ovary twinges and cm has gone watery now) I just want to get trying again.
> I wonder if they would agree to a dnc when my period is due.
> 
> Hopefully they cant see anything or its so small they don't want to do anything about it

Im So sorry :( wouldn’t they be able to see on the scan of your about to ovulate? x


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Suggerhoney what was you cm like on cd 11. If it dried up I'd go with ovulatiin o cd10.
> 
> :hugs:Stargirl. You will be announcing uours soon im sure.

It was still ewcm on day 10 hon then dried up in the evening. 
Still no O confirmed today either
](*,)


----------



## topazicatzbet

Suggerhoney id go with day 10 then. 



Stargirl1993 said:


> Im So sorry :( wouldn’t they be able to see on the scan of your about to ovulate? x

Yes most likely. When i was scanned 3 weeks ago and they confirmed retained products they also saw 4 cysts in my ovaries and said it could Possibly be ovulation as I felt like I do when i normally ovulate. I tested when I got home and got a positive opk and then the pain went overnight so I'm sure I ovulated. I then started bleeding heavy 9 days later which im taking as af and a short lp which I had first cycle after my son was born.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m sorry everyone is struggling right now :hugs:

Lerp, I’m sorry for your loss. Fx for a bfp soon!!

Salamander, how terribly frustrating! 

Topaz, I really hope everything goes well at your appt and you don’t need more intervention. 

Star, fx for crosshairs and a bfp, even if it’s after your bday!

sugger, I don’t know what to make of your situation. I totally feel your frustration. 

Afm, FF has me ovulating today. Got a lot of bd in so that part is covered. Here’s hoping & wishing & praying!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies. 
Im really worrying there is something qrong with me. My temps look so flat compared to other ladies charts. 
I guess all I can do is keep temping


----------



## topazicatzbet

Suggerhoney are you temping via your mouth because some ladies get better results taking it vaginally.


----------



## salamander91

Lerp20 said:


> Hi all! Glad to find this group - I miscarries at about 5 weeks. Period like pains and then bleeding - not heavy but enough and the rest was negative.
> 
> it’s now been three weeks and we have DTD a lot as we want to keep trying.
> 
> Currently I’m feeling nauseous, so tired and my mood is all over the place. I don’t know whether this is pregnancy again or me being hopeful for it or just general stress.
> 
> when would be best to test for it? I haven’t had AF yet and my cycles always been a little off so not sure when she’ll turn up!
> 
> Thanks for listening to my ramblings!

Sorry for your loss lerp :hugs: 

It's hard to know when to test if you don't know when you ovulated. Hopefully being early you're cycle will be back to normal quickly xx


----------



## salamander91

topazicatzbet said:


> Welcome lerp20 si sorry for your loss. Hard to say when to test with out knowing when you ovulated.
> 
> I have to go back to hospital tom for another scan as I'm still getting faint lines. (You really have to squint though its more of a shadow now.)
> 
> Then I can discuss my options with the doctor after.
> 
> I really dont know what to do as I really want that negative and it to be sorted out but I finally stopped bleeding and I'm sure I'm gonna ovulate in next few days (ovary twinges and cm has gone watery now) I just want to get trying again.
> I wonder if they would agree to a dnc when my period is due.
> 
> Hopefully they cant see anything or its so small they don't want to do anything about it

Good luck for tomorrow hun xx


----------



## salamander91

Topaz- should have said after I passed my retained tissue I had squinty lines on tests until I got my period 3 weeks later. There was teeny bits of tissue during my period and then tested neg so guessing that cleared the rest of it out xx


----------



## salamander91

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks ladies.
> Im really worrying there is something qrong with me. My temps look so flat compared to other ladies charts.
> I guess all I can do is keep temping

I really hope this cycle is lucky for you xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

salamander91 said:


> Topaz- should have said after I passed my retained tissue I had squinty lines on tests until I got my period 3 weeks later. There was teeny bits of tissue during my period and then tested neg so guessing that cleared the rest of it out xx

Fairly sure I had my first period 2 weeks ago and didn't seem to pass anything despite it being really heavy. If there is anything left I think it must be small as the line is super faint and I'm not bleeding anymore. 

No positive opk yet so ovulation is prob a few days away still.


----------



## salamander91

topazicatzbet said:


> Fairly sure I had my first period 2 weeks ago and didn't seem to pass anything despite it being really heavy. If there is anything left I think it must be small as the line is super faint and I'm not bleeding anymore.
> 
> No positive opk yet so ovulation is prob a few days away still.

Tbh I could only tell there was tissue in my last period because I use a menstrual cup. Fingers crossed it will come out on it's own soon xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Still got a decent sized chunk left behind so I'm booked for a mva on Friday. Hopefully that will sort it and we can start trying properly next month.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Oh topaz, I’m so sorry. I hope it all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## salamander91

I'm so sorry topaz. Fx it goes well xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Suggerhoney are you temping via your mouth because some ladies get better results taking it vaginally.

Oraly hon. I have a proper BBt thermometer to. 
My temp shot up today. 
Still no O confirmed tho


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Still got a decent sized chunk left behind so I'm booked for a mva on Friday. Hopefully that will sort it and we can start trying properly next month.

Im gonna be crossing everything for you for next month hon. 
Im rootung for all us ladies in here. And the July testing group


----------



## Suggerhoney

hi Lerp im so sorry for ure loss. 
Sending massive hugs


----------



## Stargirl1993

I took some time off here yesterday.. felt very down :( but today I’m Feeling ok and already thinking about next cycle. 


According to ff I’m 4dpo.. still been doing ovulation tests but they have all been very faint. And I no longer have ewcm. 


I’m finding temping very hard with my 5 year old she always seems to Wake up a hour or 2 before I’m due to take my temperature. Managed to take it this morning but earlier then normal after like 3 hours of sleep.


Yesterday she had me up multiple times so never bothered taking my temp ended up going back to sleep for a few hours at about 6am . I took my temperature when I woke up and it was 37.01 but never bothered putting it in as I’m not sure I can do it that late. 


I’m looking at some different ovulation and pregnancy tests for next cycle what would you all recommend? Currently using one Step. I did have the wide strip pregnancy tests but run out as I was using them up with my last pregnancy but didn’t realise I orderd the thin ones this time and there dreadful ‍♀️


----------



## salamander91

I'm currently using [email protected] opks. I have sweety fox and answer hpts atm. I also have some of the thin one step and I swear that's an evap on every one of them #-o They're awful


----------



## Rebaby

Oh Topaz, I'm so sorry to hear that. I can only imagine how you must feel after everything you've already been through. Sending massive hugs and hoping you won't have long to wait for your bfp after all this.

Welcome to the group lerp, I'm sorry for your loss :hugs2:

I know I haven't posted in a while but I'm still checking in now and again, and thinking of you all.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thanks everyone. It was a really hard decision to make yesterday and today I'm questioning if I made the right choice. 

The doctor said it wouldn't necessarily stop me from getting pregnant but could cause issues. Given the 2 medical managements and a period it was unlikely to come away by itself. 

I went with my head and decided to call this cycle off and get it sorted so I can start a fresh but now I have ovulation pains and my heart just wants to be pregnant. I know i made the right choice though and can hopefully start ttc properly in August. Just hard knowing we were ttc this week so we could fertilise an egg but there will be no chance of it implanting


----------



## Bevziibubble

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Stargirl1993

topazicatzbet said:


> Thanks everyone. It was a really hard decision to make yesterday and today I'm questioning if I made the right choice.
> 
> The doctor said it wouldn't necessarily stop me from getting pregnant but could cause issues. Given the 2 medical managements and a period it was unlikely to come away by itself.
> 
> I went with my head and decided to call this cycle off and get it sorted so I can start a fresh but now I have ovulation pains and my heart just wants to be pregnant. I know i made the right choice though and can hopefully start ttc properly in August. Just hard knowing we were ttc this week so we could fertilise an egg but there will be no chance of it implanting

So sorry :( xx


----------



## LuvallmyH

Topaz, if you did get pregnant this cycle without the procedure I think you’d spend the entire pregnancy worried. I think you made the right choice. And I think it was the harder one. :hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

3dpo and going slightly mad. I go between stupid excited to test and full blown doubt and disbelief I’ll get a bfp ever again.


----------



## Suggerhoney

hi ladies I've had so many pregnancy symptoms this past few days but today I've woken up and they have all vanished.
My temp has plummeted to. 

I had sore tender right boob
Sickness that only eating made it go away 
Dizzy spells
Heightened sence of smell
Excessive thirst 
Bleeding gums
Headcahes
And feeling really hungry late at night. 

Silly me aloud myself to get excited and now I'm sat here crying becuase all the symptoms have gone. 

Why does this keep happening. 

Im sorry ladies to burden u all with this. 

I don't even know for sure when I've O. 

Im either 9 10 or 11 dpo 
:cry:


----------



## Stargirl1993

Have any of you tried soy isoflavones?? Supposed to make your eggs more mature works like clomid? There’s some very good reviews on it x


----------



## salamander91

Stargirl1993 said:


> Have any of you tried soy isoflavones?? Supposed to make your eggs more mature works like clomid? There’s some very good reviews on it x

I used it this cycle but it obviously hasn't worked for me. I'm CD67 #-o my cycles are so messed up since my mc so I can't say if it's made any difference but this cycle is even longer than the last one (55 days)


----------



## topazicatzbet

Just got home from the hospital and that was a very painful experience but the staff were great. 

They made me do a test when I got there. It was only a one hour hold and came back negative so they gave me the option to not go through with it and said it could come away with my next period. 

Given i had already had a period and it hadnt I decided to go ahead with it so I had a clean slate. Got major cramps now but the bleeding isn't too much. Hopefully it won't last too long. 

Pretty sure I ovulated today too so hopefully I can start a fresh cycle in 2 weeks.


----------



## LuvallmyH

topazicatzbet said:


> Just got home from the hospital and that was a very painful experience but the staff were great.
> 
> They made me do a test when I got there. It was only a one hour hold and came back negative so they gave me the option to not go through with it and said it could come away with my next period.
> 
> Given i had already had a period and it hadnt I decided to go ahead with it so I had a clean slate. Got major cramps now but the bleeding isn't too much. Hopefully it won't last too long.
> 
> Pretty sure I ovulated today too so hopefully I can start a fresh cycle in 2 weeks.

I’m sorry you had to go through it. I hope healing is quick.


----------



## Rebaby

I'm sorry you had to go through it topaz, but I'm glad the staff were nice- that always makes a real difference I think. I'll have my fingers crossed for your next cycle.

I've got two pills left in my pack and we're officially TTC from Monday. I've lost half a stone this past month just from eating better and walking more, and I feel like we can't put our lives on hold any longer, whether for weight loss or covid or anything. I'm planning to keep going with the weight loss until I get to my target weight (another stone and a half) or until I get a :bfp:

I would love to be pregnant by our original due date (3rd September) but I know there are no guarantees it will happen as quickly as it did for us last time or that things will go differently this time, so I'm just trying to focus on what I *can* do- I've already re-started folic acid, I'm on daily vitamin D, eating well and exercising plenty, and doing 20 minutes of (gentle!) yoga every day which is helping with my anxiety.

My last period was a funny one- three days of spotting before four days of normal flow, so I'm not sure exactly where I am in my cycle, but since the miscarriage in February, my cycles have been between 25 and 32 days, so at a guess, I'm somewhere in the middle (ish)...


----------



## topazicatzbet

Good luck rebaby.


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Just got home from the hospital and that was a very painful experience but the staff were great.
> 
> They made me do a test when I got there. It was only a one hour hold and came back negative so they gave me the option to not go through with it and said it could come away with my next period.
> 
> Given i had already had a period and it hadnt I decided to go ahead with it so I had a clean slate. Got major cramps now but the bleeding isn't too much. Hopefully it won't last too long.
> 
> Pretty sure I ovulated today too so hopefully I can start a fresh cycle in 2 weeks.


Oh hon im so sorry it was painful and wishing u a speedy recovery.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Stargirl1993 said:


> Have any of you tried soy isoflavones?? Supposed to make your eggs more mature works like clomid? There’s some very good reviews on it x

I've heard of them but never tried it. Where do u get it from. I think my eggs need all the help they can..


----------



## Stargirl1993

Suggerhoney said:


> I've heard of them but never tried it. Where do u get it from. I think my eggs need all the help they can..

I’m thinking of starting them Around October time if I’m Still not pregnant but here’s some info on it and just vitamins are the best ones to get I’ll screen shot a picture for you x you can get lower dosage ones too but just make sure they don’t have other stuff added in x 

WHAT IS IT?
Soya Isoflavones are derived from soya beans. They have been dubbed “the natural Clomid,”
As they work in pretty much an identical manner. 
Just like Clomid; Soya Isoflavones work by tricking your body into thinking its low on oestrogen. Your body then kick starts production of FSH (Follicle-stimulating hormone) followed by LH (Luteinizing hormone) Which are both necessary to release Healthy Eggs during ovulation.
FSH is released at the start of the menstrual cycle; it stimulates the growth of an immature egg into a fully matured egg. When the egg has matured your body then releases a surge of LH. LH is the hormone that tells the ovary to release the egg.

WHEN?
You take Soy Isoflavones, like Clomid, on either CD _(cycle day)_ 1-5 , 2-6, 3-7 , 4-8 or 5-9.
If you take soy Isoflavones during the later time bracket, for example CD5-9, you shall strengthen the egg that has already started growing producing a healthier egg. The earlier in your cycle you take It, the higher your chance of releasing multiple eggs but these eggs will not be as mature as the eggs grown from taking Soya later. 
A lot of women will choose the middle cycle (3 -7) allowing time for a strong and healthy egg to develop without erasing the chance of a second egg being developed and released.

1-5 = you produce more eggs, and ovulate sooner, with a stronger ovulation.

2-6 = you produce more eggs that usual, but not as many as taking it 1-5. Eggs may be more mature, and ovulation will be slightly more strong than 1-5.

3-7 = The best of both worlds, a few more eggs, and all eggs will be strong & mature, and ovulation will be alot stronger than 1-5.

4-8 = No more eggs will be produced, but the ones already there, will be matured alot more than usual, and ovulation will be very strong. Ovulation may only be brought forward a teeny bit.

5-9 = You'll have one very mature strong egg, from the ones you already produced on your own. Ovulation will either happen when it usually does, or a few days later, but your egg will be of great quality.

DOSE?
The dose is really down to you but you should always use the lowest amount that works for you.
With Clomid the starting dose is 100mg. Soya Isoflavones are said to be half the strength of Clomid, so it makes sense for the starting dose to be 100mg.
The trouble with 100mg of soya is that the capsules tend to come as 40mg. So you have a choice of starting at 80mg or 120mg.


----------



## topazicatzbet

:dance: my test is finally negative. Never thought id be so happy so see only one line.


----------



## Rebaby

topazicatzbet said:


> :dance: my test is finally negative. Never thought id be so happy so see only one line.

At last! I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news <3


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hope everyone is doing well!, not had a chance to read and catch up yet. 

Well I'm CD2 and seems like I'm having a normal period which hopefully means I'm actually going to ovulate this cycle. Fingers crossed because I'm positive it didn't ovulate last cycle, OPKs didn't even get a half decent line all month!, total waste of OPKs lol.


----------



## LuvallmyH

8dpo! Please be healthy. Please be sticky!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!


----------



## Stargirl1993

LuvallmyH said:


> 8dpo! Please be healthy. Please be sticky!
> 
> View attachment 1085344
> View attachment 1085345
> View attachment 1085346
> View attachment 1085347

congratulations x


----------



## Rebaby

Congratulations! I'll have everything crossed for you.


----------



## Lerp20

How long did it take for your period to Come back after an MC ladies?


----------



## Rebaby

Lerp20 said:


> How long did it take for your period to Come back after an MC ladies?

I had my ERPC on 7th February and got my first period on 11th March so just under 5 weeks.

That's been the case with most of my miscarriages- around a month or so from ERPC / treatment to my first AF.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Lerp20 said:


> How long did it take for your period to Come back after an MC ladies?

32 days but I had a d&c. My next cycle after that was totally normal.


----------



## salamander91

Lerp20 said:


> How long did it take for your period to Come back after an MC ladies?

8 weeks but I had an infection and retained tissue which came out after 5 weeks x


----------



## Stargirl1993

Lerp20 said:


> How long did it take for your period to Come back after an MC ladies?

mine started the other day 4 weeks after my mc x


----------



## MrsKatie

I didn’t have a period after my m/c, got pregnant with my youngest right away. Got that bfp exactly 28 days after my miscarriage bleeding started. Though I’d been spotting for a few days leading up to that. 

I think I’m ovulating about now (cd14). Didn’t bring any OPKs or HPTs on our trip to visit family (we haven’t seen since Xmas due to the quarantine). My period will likely start before we leave if I’m not pregnant so at least that’ll force me to not test early and drive myself insane with opk or HPT lines. I am already worrying about this cycle but trying to stay at least calm if not positive.

good luck ladies and congratulations Luv!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@MrsKatie good luck for this cycle :)


----------



## Lerp20

Thnks all! 
Got my period today so just to get through it and hopefully try again this cycle!


----------



## LuvallmyH

I wish you all tons and tons of :dust:
I’m leaving this thread. I’m headed for another loss and I’m fairly sure I’m all done. I can’t go through this again.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Im having another Misscarige. Had positive tests a few days ago that got darker but the following day were lighter. 
Did another test later that day and got a positive again then decided to stop testing and leave it a day or two and re test. 

But i woke up this morning pouring with blood. 
I had lines on every test I peed on and on different brands so definitely was pregnant. 
Im not sure why this keeps happening but im absolutely heart broken.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

I'm so sorry for both of you. I know there's nothing I can say but sending love and hugs :hugs2:


----------



## MrsKatie

@LuvallmyH and @Suggerhoney i can’t even put into words how sorry I am. My loss destroyed me and I remember thinking how I could not fathom how so many women had losses so often when it was THIS devastating. It’s cruel beyond words, and I wish so much this weren’t happening to you.

Sometimes with all the testing angst I wish that HPTs couldn’t even pick up pregnancy hormone before like 5 weeks... because I always tell myself I won’t test early and then of course I do. At least I’m out of town with no tests right now and won’t be home until 12ish dpo (but not sure on ovulation either as I didn’t bring OPKs either! Going by ewcm and overall feeling)... I just have to force myself not to Amazon prime any tests to my parents’ house. Pray for strength for me.


----------



## salamander91

Luv and sugger :hugs: I'm so sorry you're both going through a loss again.


----------



## Stargirl1993

I’m so sorry both of you xx :-( life is cruel sometimes x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies. 
Im in absolute bits and just feel so empty and so sad. 
Thanks for all ure kind words. It means alot.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm heartbroken for you I really am :hugs:


----------



## Rebaby

AF got me so no miracle :bfp: for our half-cycle TTC but feeling hopeful for this month. I'd love to be pregnant again by our original due date of 3rd September...


----------



## salamander91

Sorry AF got you rebaby. Fx for next cycle x


----------



## salamander91

CD78 today and don't think I've ovulated yet. I really wanted to be pregnant by my due date (22nd august) but unless I ovulate in the next week that won't happen. I'm really struggling atm :sad2:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## babybears25

Hi ladies, I hope you don’t mind if I join you? I’ve just read through this whole thread and I’m so sorry for all of your losses :hugs:
I’ve not been active on here for almost 10 years :shock: as my third pregnancy was so straightforward and we were NTNP when we conceived her and she’s 6 now.
It’s so very sad to see you in here @topazicatzbet but also a comfort to know somebody.
So I was 9 weeks last Monday and I started spotting, which is not normal for me in pregnancy. MW reassured me it’s common but told me to go to EPU for a scan. The scan confirmed baby had stopped growing at 6 weeks :cry: 
So I’ve been heavily bleeding and cramping on and off for 7 days now and they are going to scan me again on Friday to confirm that I’ve lost everything naturally. If not I’m assuming I’ll be given medication? I just had no idea how tough miscarriages were xx


----------



## topazicatzbet

Babybear25 So sorry to see you here hun. Although it will be fab if we can get number 4 together and go through pregnancy together again. 

I hope it goes smoothly for you, mine has been a nightmare as I'm sure you read but its finally over and af looks like she is about to arrive so I can get back to ttc. 

Bug hugs


----------



## salamander91

Sorry for your loss babybear25 :hugs: I hope it all goes smoothly for you and your scan is clear on friday xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

@babybears25 I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## babybears25

Thank you ladies, I’m so glad there are people I can talk to who can relate to my situation and truly sympathise. My family and friends have been amazing though but they just don’t understand.
So sorry it’s been a long tough journey for you @topazicatzbet, let’s hope AF shows up soon! Yes it would be lovely to go through our 4th pregnancies together


----------



## topazicatzbet

She arrived this morning which is great as we go on hol sat so I can get the worst out of the way before. Fingers crossed ov goes back to my normal cd11-14 and not 19-21 although I should be amazed I even ov'd while still testing positive.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news. Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## babybears25

That’s good news! Hopefully your cycle will return to normal O:)


----------



## babybears25

Feeling hopeful...I know these are different tests. Even though the packaging was the same in Tesco :roll:

Top test was on Sunday morning and the bottom test was this morning (9 days since MC started) 
weird to want to see a BFN! I will test again in a few days...


----------



## Rebaby

Sorry for your loss babybear. Those lines look nice and faint (weird thing to say, I know!) so hopefully you're not far away from a :bfn: now.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Everyone here understands the need for that line to go especially me as it took 7 weeks, i hated feeling disappointed to see the second line. Hopefully it will be gone soon and then come right back with a forever baby.


----------



## babybears25

Hope everyone is ok? 
I’m a bit anxious for my scan in the morning. As horrible as it is, I’m really hoping my body has done it’s job naturally and I can start to move on from this


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope tomorrow goes well :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Good luck. Its good that they are prepared to give you a scan so soon.


----------



## babybears25

My scan last Wednesday was ‘inconclusive’ apparently because they’d never scanned me before and I could have my dates wrong?! 
But I know I was 9 weeks 2 days and I’d been heavily bleeding but they said even though the baby looked 6 weeks (no heartbeat) and very low in cervix, they’d need to scan me again to confirm


----------



## Suggerhoney

babybears25 said:


> Hi ladies, I hope you don’t mind if I join you? I’ve just read through this whole thread and I’m so sorry for all of your losses :hugs:
> I’ve not been active on here for almost 10 years :shock: as my third pregnancy was so straightforward and we were NTNP when we conceived her and she’s 6 now.
> It’s so very sad to see you in here @topazicatzbet but also a comfort to know somebody.
> So I was 9 weeks last Monday and I started spotting, which is not normal for me in pregnancy. MW reassured me it’s common but told me to go to EPU for a scan. The scan confirmed baby had stopped growing at 6 weeks :cry:
> So I’ve been heavily bleeding and cramping on and off for 7 days now and they are going to scan me again on Friday to confirm that I’ve lost everything naturally. If not I’m assuming I’ll be given medication? I just had no idea how tough miscarriages were xx

Im so sorry for ure loss hon. The latest Misscarige I had was at almost 11 weeks and that was awful I had to have a D&C. My other 5 losses are all chemicals. 
I've had 3 this past year. 

Misscariges are awful and truly heartbreaking. 
So im sending u the biggest hugs hon.


----------



## babybears25

So sorry you’ve had to go through so much heartbreak @Suggerhoney :-(


----------



## Suggerhoney

babybears25 said:


> So sorry you’ve had to go through so much heartbreak @Suggerhoney :-(


Thank you hon. Its been tough but hopfully there will be no more losses and the next one will be my take home rainbow baby. 
I want that for all of us in this thread so much [-o&lt;


----------



## babybears25

Scan was all clear...my body has managed it all naturally. Although the nurse did say I’ve got quite a lot of bleeding left to go. I’m just so relieved that I can start to move on from this horrible time now


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thats great news that you ve done it all on your own. Fx the bleeding is over soon.


----------



## Rebaby

Glad the scan was clear so you can start to heal and move on.

My period seems to be coming to an end and I'm looking forward to our first proper month of ttc although I'm hoping to keep myself distracted enough that I don't become obsessed. We caught first cycle last time but I keep telling myself that doesn't mean it will happen again this time.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Good luck rebaby. 

Mine is also coming to an end, a super short 3 days but given i had my lining removed half way through I expect thats normal. Fingers crossed we can catch those eggs first time. No idea when i will ovulate as last 2 cycles have been much later. We go on hol tom so I'm just gonna enjoy myself and take things as they come. I ve even decided to leave the opk at home. Chances are it will be after we get back and way


----------



## babybears25

That’s good news that your periods are coming to an end. Good luck to you both! 
Have a lovely holiday @topazicatzbet


----------



## Suggerhoney

Glad scan went well hon


----------



## Kiwiberry

:hugs:Glad the scan was clear, so sorry about more bleeding though. :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry to see some of you lovely ladies going through more losses!, Totally heartbreaking!!.


----------



## Lerp20

Hi ladies,

So AF has been and gone and we are planning to try this cycle. We only loosely track but try to DTD every few days anyway.

However, I am so anxious. We literally only found out we were pregnant at 6 weeks then a week later, i had heavy bleeding (that was our first try) so I just keep thinking what if it happens again...


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm getting close to when I should be ovulating and OPKs are finally starting to get a line, my app says I'm at high fertility, fingers crossed in the next few days I'll get that + then we can get on with the TWW.

Its going to be the first time I've ovulated since my most recent loss, the medical management of the miscarriage has been awful! not something I ever want to go through again. Its making me feel super nervous about the possibility of ovulating and the small chance that I will get pregnant this month and we will have another loss.

I wish this all wasn't so hard for us all <3


----------



## babybears25

Oh ladies...I’m sure I’ll feel the same when I’m ready to try again. But please try not to worry about what might go wrong, I’m feeling so positive for everyone in this thread


----------



## babybears25

Hope everyone is doing ok? 
The bleeding is so frustrating isn’t it...just when you think it’s stopping it gets heavy again :x
I’m on day 16 now so I’m sure I’ve got a while to go?!


----------



## Rebaby

babybears25 said:


> Hope everyone is doing ok?
> The bleeding is so frustrating isn’t it...just when you think it’s stopping it gets heavy again :x
> I’m on day 16 now so I’m sure I’ve got a while to go?!

:hugs2:After my mmc in Feb I only had barely-there spotting to begin with and thought how lucky I was, but then it kicked in big time. I seem to remember it had tailed off by the time I went to my GP for my check-up 3 weeks after the ERPC. I would say keep an eye on it though, if it suddenly seems much heavier or you're having pain don't hesitate to get checked out. I started having some niggling pains a few weeks on from the mc and thought I might have a UTI but it turned out to be an infection from the surgery and I needed 2 weeks of strong antibiotics to shift it.



Lerp20 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So AF has been and gone and we are planning to try this cycle. We only loosely track but try to DTD every few days anyway.
> 
> However, I am so anxious. We literally only found out we were pregnant at 6 weeks then a week later, I had heavy bleeding (that was our first try) so I just keep thinking what if it happens again...

I know just what you mean. I can handle the idea of not getting an immediate :bfp: but the idea of having to go through another mmc scares the life out of me. Otoh though, I remember holding both my sons and thinking that it was worth everything and that I'd go through it all again and much much more to have them, so I just keep thinking that whenever we get our rainbow, however long or how much of a struggle it takes, I WILL have that moment again <3

I'm on CD10. My period tracker is predicting ovulation on CD16 but it only bases that on information from my previous cycles as I don't temp or use OPK's or anything. I'm sure last time I got pregnant I ovulated much later in my cycle so I'm not taking it as gospel and we'll just dtd as often as we can these next couple of weeks in the hope of catching any eggs that are around (tbh we do that anyway :oops::lol:)

Hope everyone else is doing okay.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Mine only took a week after each medical management and then went to spotting inbetween but I put that down to having retained products.


----------



## babybears25

Thanks ladies, ok Rebaby I will keep an eye on it. It’s not very heavy now but still bright red. I’ve got slight period pain feeling too but it’s not too bad luckily


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Stargirl1993

Hope we get our babies soon! We have all been though so much :( 


I’ve booked myself in to have a tattoo done on the 7th of sept I was going to wait to see if I did get a bfp this month but I thought o well I’ll cancel it if I need to x I’m thinking of giving it a try again next month and if no bfp I’m not going to be not trying but not preventing it beacuse all the opks and temps are so stressful ‍♀️ If only my partner knew how many opks I’ve been taking and how my tests I’ve been buying :blush:Got a right stash.. 

I’m beginning to wonder if my surge is not that strong and I need the 10miu opks? I see so many people getting the test line darker then the control line.. I’ve taken another opk and it’s hardly visible.


----------



## babybears25

@Stargirl1993 exciting about your tattoo! Will give you something to look forward to if you don’t get your BFP this cycle. 

I’ve never used opks so I can’t be much help really...sorry x


----------



## babybears25

Used a FRER this morning with FMU and it’s looking pretty faint. Nurse wants a negative by next Friday so hopefully that will happen


----------



## MrsKatie

@babybears25, so many hugs.

I got my BFP 2 days ago, the lines looked lighter the next day (well FRER was way lighter but cheapie was way darker and it was only like 11 hours from one test to the next, ha) so I've had DH hide the rest of my tests. Just have to hope and send love.

Best of luck to all you ladies!


----------



## babybears25

@MrsKatie thank you. Sending you lots of
luck and positivity:dust:


----------



## Rebaby

MrsKatie said:


> @babybears25, so many hugs.
> 
> I got my BFP 2 days ago, the lines looked lighter the next day (well FRER was way lighter but cheapie was way darker and it was only like 11 hours from one test to the next, ha) so I've had DH hide the rest of my tests. Just have to hope and send love.
> 
> Best of luck to all you ladies!

Congratulations! Sending you all the sticky dust! :dust:

I'm (allegedly!) mid-cycle (ish) so nothing really to report here.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## salamander91

I finally started AF last week after a very long 84 day cycle. It's been a weird AF so far (started off really light the first few days) I started taking agnus castus 2 days before my period started so I wonder if that had an affect. Hopefully it'll help this cycle be more regular.


----------



## salamander91

It's my due date on Saturday. I'm really struggling with it. My SIL has her 20 week scan tomorrow and I really can't deal with talking about pregnancies and seeing scans this week. It's so hard.


----------



## babybears25

Hugs to you @salamander91 :hugs:It must be so hard...maybe a social media break might help? And I really hope this cycle is more normal for you. 
I’m still bleeding, 21 days now and my 12 week scan would have been on Thursday so will try to keep busy.


----------



## LuvallmyH

salamander91 said:


> It's my due date on Saturday. I'm really struggling with it. My SIL has her 20 week scan tomorrow and I really can't deal with talking about pregnancies and seeing scans this week. It's so hard.

:hugs:It’s gotta be so hard.


----------



## Bevziibubble

salamander91 said:


> It's my due date on Saturday. I'm really struggling with it. My SIL has her 20 week scan tomorrow and I really can't deal with talking about pregnancies and seeing scans this week. It's so hard.

Thinking of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## salamander91

Thanks everyone. It's lovely to have this supportive group of ladies :hugs:

Babybears25 I hope the bleeding stops soon x


----------



## Rebaby

salamander91 said:


> It's my due date on Saturday. I'm really struggling with it. My SIL has her 20 week scan tomorrow and I really can't deal with talking about pregnancies and seeing scans this week. It's so hard.

That's rough. Sending hugs :hugs2:

Hope the bleeding stops soon for you babybears.

CD15 here and according to my app I'll be ovulating tomorrow. I wasn't convinced as I've only just come off the mini pill and it's not as though my cycles are like clockwork anyway but I've got a few signs today that have made me think it might be true so I'm just hoping OH is in the mood later :oops::lol:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Stargirl1993

Hope everyone is ok! 

6dpo here I have mixed feelings today... I keep thinking if I do get pregnant this cycle I’m going to be spending weeks worrying and hoping things don’t go wrong and feeling sad if I’m not pregnant! I want to try and keep postive but I’m finding it hard in my heart I’m absolutely petrified! Apparently your supposed to be more fertile after a miscarriage but with most groups I’m on it don’t seem to be true! x


----------



## topazicatzbet

Salamander sending hugs. Im sure you will find the strength to get through your due date and manage sil pregnancy. Fx for a bfp soon to help make it easier. 

Stargirl fx for a bfp soon. I know what you mean though. I'm already scared of getting pregnant again. 

Babybear I know your scan was clear but I wonder if they missed something or its too small so show on the scan. You have been bleeding for a while now and the line is still fairly strong. Seems very similar to what I went through. Sending hugs. 

I got a positive opk today on cd 14, I have ovary pain too so ovulation should be today or tom. We did the deed Sunday, dh was too tired last night (I'm not impressed) so we will bd tonight. Thankfully my ovulation has moved forward from cd 19/21. Not expecting to get lucky this cycle but im happy that things seem to be settling down.


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’m 2dpo today. I also feel like if I get another bfp I’ll just be worried all the time. I mean, I had the mmc at 13w followed by 2 cp. So I’m not feeling very optimistic at all. I’m trying to not stress too much over it all. I think as time goes by I process a little more and come closer to terms of no more babies. I’m feeling pretty old in the ttc game.


----------



## babybears25

Oh ladies what a rollercoaster this journey is. I really hope we all get our BFP very soon. I already think I’ll feel so anxious!

Thanks @topazicatzbet but I think I’ve turned a corner now. So I’m just spotting yesterday and this and it’s very pale, so fx it’s finally coming to an end! 

Also did another FRER with FMU this morning and it’s looking like a BFN at last...


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

So glad for the bnf. Sounds like you are getting there now thankfully. I so hope we all get those bfps soon


----------



## Rebaby

Great news about the :bfn: babybears. Hope this is the end of it for you now.

I feel exactly the same about the possibility of getting another :bfp: I absolutely, desperately want it to happen but I know in reality that if/when it does happen for me, I'll spend weeks or even months worrying and feeling anxious. I was exactly the same in my pregnancies with my boys as I'd had losses just before both and it really messed with my head. It's difficult to know if you're supposed to celebrate the pregnancy and talk about it as though it will definitely end happily with a lovely, healthy baby or whether it's better to hope for the best but prepare for the worst.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies. 
Im 8dpo today and been having a few symptoms.
My temp dropped today tho and I did a test and BFN so feeling bummed. 
Hoping the dip in temp is implantation. 

I am so nervous about having a 4th chemical in a row. 
Im trying not to think about it but its hard. 
So nervous for when I test next. 

Really hope if i am pregnant right now it sticks. 
[-o&lt;


----------



## topazicatzbet

Got everything crossed for that sticky bean suggerhoney. 

2dpo and already bored of not being able to pee on anything. 

Hopefully the nextv3 days will zoom by as im working and its usually crazy busy on a weekend. Plan to spend the evenings in the hot tub with hubby for some quality time.


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> Got everything crossed for that sticky bean suggerhoney.
> 
> 2dpo and already bored of not being able to pee on anything.
> 
> Hopefully the nextv3 days will zoom by as im working and its usually crazy busy on a weekend. Plan to spend the evenings in the hot tub with hubby for some quality time.

Thanks hon. All my symptoms have gone. And. BFN at 9dpo I think im out :-(


----------



## babybears25

Really sorry suggerhoney :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:(:hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Massive hugs Sugger! <3 

AF got me at 11 dpo!!. I hope this doesn't give us more issues than we already have.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry AF arrived :(


----------



## topazicatzbet

Sorry af got you. I read you need a minimum of 10 dpo so you should be fine.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Salamander I hope you managed to get through your due date ok. Thinking of you.


----------



## babybears25

Sorry AF got you @xMissxZoiex sending positivity for your next cycle :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you everyone, I'm going to try some different OPKs this cycle I think, I'm not convinced the ones I used were actually any good (femometer brand), they didn't seem to have a lot of dye in them and even the control line was faint!. Typically i bought them in bulk so i have loads left LOL but going to get some others anyway. Any brand recommendations?, I was getting one step before so any suggestions before i go buy loads of them are welcome. x


----------



## babybears25

I’ve never used OPKs before, but I’ve just ordered some One Step ones from amazon. 
As I’ve got no idea what my cycle is going to do as it’s my first one since my miscarriage???


----------



## topazicatzbet

I ve always used one step


----------



## LuvallmyH

I used easy @ home and I liked them


----------



## salamander91

topazicatzbet said:


> Salamander I hope you managed to get through your due date ok. Thinking of you.

Thanks :hugs: It was rough but I got through it. I called the doctor and set up an appointment for next week for a vaginal exam because of my long weird cycles. Hopefully everything is OK!

Sorry to those who got bfns and AF's xx


----------



## salamander91

xMissxZoiex said:


> Thank you everyone, I'm going to try some different OPKs this cycle I think, I'm not convinced the ones I used were actually any good (femometer brand), they didn't seem to have a lot of dye in them and even the control line was faint!. Typically i bought them in bulk so i have loads left LOL but going to get some others anyway. Any brand recommendations?, I was getting one step before so any suggestions before i go buy loads of them are welcome. x

I like the [email protected] ones x


----------



## Lerp20

So I’m ovulating - have ovulation pains which links with my tracker. We have DTD a few times the last few days so I’m now in that long two week wait period!

hope you are all okay ladies!


----------



## babybears25

Hugs @salamander91 :hugs:
Good luck @Lerp20


----------



## LuvallmyH

Lerp20 said:


> So I’m ovulating - have ovulation pains which links with my tracker. We have DTD a few times the last few days so I’m now in that long two week wait period!
> 
> hope you are all okay ladies!

Good luck!!!! I hope it goes by quickly. 

Salamander, I hope your exam goes well. I’m glad you made it through suck a difficult time. I couldn’t have been easy. 

Afm, I’ve got another vvvfaint bfp. 9dpo. Not getting excited. I’m not sure this one will stick either. Trying to just be happy I got the line. Now I wait.


----------



## topazicatzbet

Fingers crossed its a sticky one LuvallmyH


----------



## salamander91

Fingers crossed luvallmyh! :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, good luck Luv!


----------



## Rebaby

Sorry for those of you the :witch: got.



Lerp20 said:


> So I’m ovulating - have ovulation pains which links with my tracker. We have DTD a few times the last few days so I’m now in that long two week wait period!
> 
> hope you are all okay ladies!

Fingers crossed for a :bfp: for you!



LuvallmyH said:


> Afm, I’ve got another vvvfaint bfp. 9dpo. Not getting excited. I’m not sure this one will stick either. Trying to just be happy I got the line. Now I wait.
> View attachment 1086606

Congratulations! Sending you lots of sticky dust :dust:

I'm CD22 today- my app says 6dpo but my guess would be more like 3dpo based on what few symptoms of ov I've had this month (a migraine and a bit of ewcm!)

Our original due-date is looming (3rd September) and is around when I'll be testing too (if AF doesn't show first) so I'm really hoping for a September :bfp:


----------



## babybears25

I think AF has arrived for me, which I’m actually pleased about. It’s 4 weeks today since my MC and the on off spotting has turned into bright red in pads and I feel crampy. Now at least we can start the TTC journey properly again. 

FX @LuvallmyH 
Good luck for a September BFP @Rebaby


----------



## babybears25

Can I have your opinions please ladies? So my opks arrived this morning and I couldn’t resist the urge to have a go! :rofl: 
I’ve never used them before and the control line is dark as expected and there is a faint test line. Does this mean I’m gearing up to O? 
I have no idea what my body is doing atm?


----------



## babybears25

Sorry the photo is bad quality x


----------



## topazicatzbet

I think its notmal to get a line at anything in your cycle just it gets darker around ovulation.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Never mind ladies. Almost bfn this morning. Another cp. Thankful my body knows what to do with the bad eggs. Still sucks. Can’t keep doing this to myself with the hope of “maybe” getting a rainbow.


----------



## babybears25

Thanks @topazicatzbet I’m clueless! 

So so sorry @LuvallmyH


----------



## Rebaby

LuvallmyH said:


> Never mind ladies. Almost bfn this morning. Another cp. Thankful my body knows what to do with the bad eggs. Still sucks. Can’t keep doing this to myself with the hope of “maybe” getting a rainbow.

So sorry to hear this :hugs2:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

xMissxZoiex said:


> Massive hugs Sugger! <3
> 
> AF got me at 11 dpo!!. I hope this doesn't give us more issues than we already have.

So sorry hon. It really sucks. 
Im just waiting for AF now. Will be here Friday or Saturday.
So onto next month](*,)

I been using the femometer opks and they were really dark when I got my positive this cycke and last cycle. 
I tried the wondfo ones out this cycle and really like those. 
Also love the [email protected] ones and mommed. 
Just stay clear of the one step ones I never got on with them . 
I like the tests were the test line goes darker than the control line. 
All those tests I mentioned the line goes darker than the control line so very easy to know when u get ure positive. 
But the one step ones never got darker and I found them hard to read. 
A few worked well but some were terrible


----------



## LuvallmyH

We all know better right? I wasn’t expecting anything on the test this morning. I wasn’t even going to test. But there is a darker line there. But it’s too light with too little progression. I hate this.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Suggerhoney said:


> So sorry hon. It really sucks.
> Im just waiting for AF now. Will be here Friday or Saturday.
> So onto next month](*,)
> 
> I been using the femometer opks and they were really dark when I got my positive this cycke and last cycle.
> I tried the wondfo ones out this cycle and really like those.
> Also love the [email protected] ones and mommed.
> Just stay clear of the one step ones I never got on with them .
> I like the tests were the test line goes darker than the control line.
> All those tests I mentioned the line goes darker than the control line so very easy to know when u get ure positive.
> But the one step ones never got darker and I found them hard to read.
> A few worked well but some were terrible

I have the femometer ones right now and they're SOO faint, even the control line is very faint. I've just taken one (only CD7 so not expecting much) but its completely blank and the control line is even patchy. I don't know if i just got a dodgy batch of them but they're annoyingly faint!.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

LuvallmyH said:


> We all know better right? I wasn’t expecting anything on the test this morning. I wasn’t even going to test. But there is a darker line there. But it’s too light with too little progression. I hate this.
> View attachment 1086758

I can see the line is darker today, sending big hugs hope you get answers soon! <3


----------



## LuvallmyH

xMissxZoiex said:


> I can see the line is darker today, sending big hugs hope you get answers soon! <3

Thanks hun. I just don’t know what to think. Fmu was bad. Smu was great. I did a random afternoon pee. The ic is good but the frer is light again... it’s doing my head in! I don’t think I can expect a positive outcome with so much inconsistency.


----------



## Lerp20

Hi all,

so it’s 7 days till AF is due but I took a test today and there’s a line! I’ve just taken a frer too and there’s a line.

I feel sick. I know you are meant to be happy but I’m just so worried about it not working out!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Congratulations. Fx its a sticky bean. :dust:


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations lerp! :bfp:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations :)


----------



## LuvallmyH

Congrats lerp! Fx for a sticky


----------



## babybears25

Congratulations!


----------



## nicoley

Sorry if this has been brought up already..basic back story..aug 7 went for ultrasound was to be 9 weeks scan showed baby with no hb measuring 6w 5d.. d&c on aug 8 and had no bloodwork to show levels were down to not preg.
I’m getting lines in preg test and I’m guessing it’s leftover hcg still in my system.

frer are not taken at consistent times bottom is this mornings with fmu other two
We’re 2.5 hour holds. Does the length of Hold still matter and affect the strength of your line even if it’s leftover hcg?? Does that make sense?


----------



## nicoley

Also we dtd 2 weeks after d&c and I was having a lot of ewcm but my ovulation cramps I usually get was there but didn’t intensify like it usually does unless I o on left sode‍♀️ Just feels highly unlikely I would get pregnant this soon after..4 weeks post d&c this Saturday.


----------



## babybears25

Hi Nicoley...sounds like it could be either! Maybe test again in a couple of days to see if the line gets stronger or weaker?


----------



## topazicatzbet

I had retained products from my mc and was getting lines for 7 weeks after my first medical management and the lines always seemed to be the same colour. The fact that they are getting darker makes me think new pregnancy. It is totally possible to get pregnant that soon.


----------



## nicoley

I’m going to try and get 2 more frer and see if there is progression in the morning.


----------



## nicoley

I just question new pregnanct because it’s from different hold times 8if that makes sense. So I just think if it’s not held as long the line will be lighter.


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'd test with fmu over next few days and you should get an answer. Fx for you.


----------



## babybears25

Yes I agree, FX for you x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for testing :)


----------



## Lerp20

Thanks all!

I’m so anxious about this time round - my partner and I aren’t really celebrating as we know it may not stick!

Any tips to calm my nerves?

I know testing all the time won’t help!

I do have slightly sore boobs and nauseous so feel like there’s good signs but you never know!


----------



## nicoley

So basically here’s my theory haha..seeing my [email protected] tests have not progressed and have gotten lighter it’s my thinking it’s leftover hcg. Frer being more sensitive are just catching whats leftover because of their sensitivity...today’s frer is no darker then yesterday’s frer..
Bottom test today’s


----------



## topazicatzbet

If the first ones have got lighter then it does look like it may be left over hcg or possibly a cp, you may have to keep testing before you know for sure.


----------



## nicoley

Yeah I agree. I’m going to leave testing alone for a good couple days and test. Thanks guys for your insight:)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck


----------



## nicoley

Started lightly spotting last night..praying it’s period so we can move on to officially ttc.:)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fx for you :hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Fx


----------



## Suggerhoney

nicoley said:


> So basically here’s my theory haha..seeing my [email protected] tests have not progressed and have gotten lighter it’s my thinking it’s leftover hcg. Frer being more sensitive are just catching whats leftover because of their sensitivity...today’s frer is no darker then yesterday’s frer..
> Bottom test today’s
> 
> View attachment 1087147
> View attachment 1087148


Hi hon I just wanted to say I'm so very sorry for ure loss. 
And sending u hugs.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lerp20 said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> I’m so anxious about this time round - my partner and I aren’t really celebrating as we know it may not stick!
> 
> Any tips to calm my nerves?
> 
> I know testing all the time won’t help!
> 
> I do have slightly sore boobs and nauseous so feel like there’s good signs but you never know!

Congratulations on ure new pregnancy i really hope this is ure forever take home rainbow baby.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Anyone ever had blood work done for recurring Misscariges? 

I had my first blood draw done on Tuesday on CD4. Im cd 7 now. 
I have to have my second blood draw done 7 days b4 AF but I will book that in as soon as I know when I have ovulated. 
I've been told we can't try this cycle because if the bloodtests so feeling a bit down. 
Was gonna take a break from ttc , and start trying again in Dec. 

But im freaking out over my age and leaving it cud be potentially throwing 3 eggs down the pan. 
And what if one of them 3 eggs is the one? 
So now thinking of trying next cycle after I get blood results. 

I am nervous about a future pregnancy and having a 4th loss in a row. 
I hope these bloods will give me a answer on why I keep having early losses. 

Im so scared tho that im gonna get told really bad news. 

Thats why I was wondering if anyone has had these blood panels done and what do they do next if the bloodwork comes back noroml. 
Can these bloods tell me about my egg quality? 
I think there just testing a bunch of hormones b4 and after ovulation and also my thyroid. 

Im so scared im gonna get told can't ever have another baby. 
Im trying to stay positive but its so hard.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think OPK is positive today!, fingers crossed for me!.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Good luck catching that egg.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck hon.


----------



## babybears25

Good luck!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Good luck! That’s a great positive!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you ladies!!, it's going to be a long TWW!!


----------



## MrsKatie

Good luck @xMissxZoiex!

@nicoley hugs!


----------



## Bevziibubble

xMissxZoiex said:


> Thank you ladies!!, it's going to be a long TWW!!

 I hope it speeds up for you!


----------



## babybears25

Hi ladies...how are you all? 

It’s been 6 weeks since my MC so saw the dr Monday and just had bloods done. Also having a scan next week. Because I’m still bleeding/spotting, he said that’s quite unusual. I’m stuck in such a limbo and I’m getting so frustrated! I feel fine, I just want to start TTC again!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck and I hope you get some answers soon :hugs:


----------



## LuvallmyH

How is everyone. Been a long time since anyone posted here. I’d be giving birth next week. Processing those feelings. I’m still on the ttc train - crazy as that makes me. Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## topazicatzbet

I'm still ttc too. Pretty sure I'm out this month. I'm starting to struggle with the fact that I should be finishing work next week and its not looking like I will be pregnant by our due date. 

Sending you some hugs.


----------



## babybears25

Hi Luv I’m still TTC aswell...cycle 3 since my loss. It’s such a long and tough journey. Since my loss 2 close friends have announced their pregnancies.

It must be a hard time for you approaching your due date...hugs to you x


----------



## kmpreston

I’m now 5 weeks post miscarriage and think I’ve finally started my next cycle. 25 out of the last 35 days have had bleeding and I’m so done with it all and desperate to move on.

hopeful that I will now have a normal cycle and be able to try again and praying it doesn’t take too long but que sera sera.

this cycle randomly is now exactly the same dates as my first ever pregnancy in 2015 which I lost at 5 weeks. I hope that history doesn’t repeat itself here


----------



## babybears25

I can totally sympathise with you, I bled for 7 weeks after my miscarriage and then it took a couple of months to return to my normal 28 day cycle. I really hope your cycle returns to normal very soon x


----------



## MrsKatie

Just checking in to send everyone love and luck. I know you will all get there and I hope it is very, very soon <3


----------



## babybears25

Thank you @MrsKatie <3


----------



## salamander91

Hey everyone :hugs: I haven't been around much lately. I finally saw a gynaecologist and they don't think I'm ovulating. I'm waiting on some test results to find out why. I'm feeling very emotional about it all atm because it's coming up to a year since I got my bfp :(

How are you all doing? Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh hon I'm so sorry. 
I really hope they can do something to help u out. I did notice u haven't been around much and was wondering about you. 

I had a 4th chemical pregnancy last month so now I've been referred to the reacuring miscarriage unit at the hospital. 
I have a appointment on December 3rd but its a telephone appointment which tbh im disappointed because I just want to get to the bottom of why I keep having early losses. 
We did try this cycle but sadly I'm out and just waiting for AF now. 
December will be our 10th month ttc and I turn 41 in December so not feeling very hopeful. 

Good to hear from you hon


----------



## Bevziibubble

salamander91 said:


> Hey everyone :hugs: I haven't been around much lately. I finally saw a gynaecologist and they don't think I'm ovulating. I'm waiting on some test results to find out why. I'm feeling very emotional about it all atm because it's coming up to a year since I got my bfp :(
> 
> How are you all doing? Xx

 I hope that you get some answers soon ❤️


----------



## topazicatzbet

salamander91 said:


> Hey everyone :hugs: I haven't been around much lately. I finally saw a gynaecologist and they don't think I'm ovulating. I'm waiting on some test results to find out why. I'm feeling very emotional about it all atm because it's coming up to a year since I got my bfp :(
> 
> How are you all doing? Xx

Sorry your feeling emotional. These land marks really suck don't they. I had planned to finish work this week for mat leave so thats making me a little sad. 

Hopefully if it is cos you are not ovulating that can be easily fixed with meds


----------



## salamander91

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh hon I'm so sorry.
> I really hope they can do something to help u out. I did notice u haven't been around much and was wondering about you.
> 
> I had a 4th chemical pregnancy last month so now I've been referred to the reacuring miscarriage unit at the hospital.
> I have a appointment on December 3rd but its a telephone appointment which tbh im disappointed because I just want to get to the bottom of why I keep having early losses.
> We did try this cycle but sadly I'm out and just waiting for AF now.
> December will be our 10th month ttc and I turn 41 in December so not feeling very hopeful.
> 
> Good to hear from you hon

Thanks. I was supposed to get my results on the 11th but I had to cancel my appointment because I got a temperature. I'm waiting for a new one now but the wait is killing me. 

I'm so sorry about all your chemicals :-( I hope the recurrent MC unit can help even if it is only a telephone app xx


----------



## salamander91

topazicatzbet said:


> Sorry your feeling emotional. These land marks really suck don't they. I had planned to finish work this week for mat leave so thats making me a little sad.
> 
> Hopefully if it is cos you are not ovulating that can be easily fixed with meds

Hugs hun :hugs: There always seems to be something to make the sadness hit again. Seeing all the first Christmas ornaments in the shops was hard :sad2:

Hopefully. Unfortunately my bmi is far too much for the NHS to give me anything like clomid atm so it'll probably be a long wait for me while I lose the weight if that's the case.


----------



## babybears25

Hi @salamander91 sorry to hear you’re feeling so emotional. It must be such a difficult time nearing your BFP date. I really hope the drs can help in some way with you not ovulating. :hugs:

I’m still on my TTC no. 4 journey x


----------



## salamander91

babybears25 said:


> Hi @salamander91 sorry to hear you’re feeling so emotional. It must be such a difficult time nearing your BFP date. I really hope the drs can help in some way with you not ovulating. :hugs:
> 
> I’m still on my TTC no. 4 journey x

Thanks :hugs: I hope you get your bfp soon x


----------



## Suggerhoney

salamander91 said:


> Thanks. I was supposed to get my results on the 11th but I had to cancel my appointment because I got a temperature. I'm waiting for a new one now but the wait is killing me.
> 
> I'm so sorry about all your chemicals :-( I hope the recurrent MC unit can help even if it is only a telephone app xx


Thank you hon. We are still trying and I've started taking macca root which helps to prevent miscarriage and is really good for fertility and ovulation and implantation so I'm hoping if I do fall pregnant again it will be viable next time and healthy. 
So sorry ure going through this hon I really hope they can help u


----------



## Bevziibubble

salamander91 said:


> Hugs hun :hugs: There always seems to be something to make the sadness hit again. Seeing all the first Christmas ornaments in the shops was hard :sad2:
> 
> Hopefully. Unfortunately my bmi is far too much for the NHS to give me anything like clomid atm so it'll probably be a long wait for me while I lose the weight if that's the case.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

Can I join you ladies here? My MMC was before DD1 but it still makes me feel so nervous as I was so far along before I found out (11 weeks even though baby stopped growing around 6) to make matters worse I bled 3+ times with both my daughters in the early stages - I honestly hate the first trimester of pregnancy because of this


----------



## topazicatzbet

Of course you can join us hun.


----------



## babybears25

Yes @MadamRose of course you can :)

Hopefully we’ll all get our BFPs together soon and support eachother through it all x


----------



## salamander91

MadamRose said:


> Can I join you ladies here? My MMC was before DD1 but it still makes me feel so nervous as I was so far along before I found out (11 weeks even though baby stopped growing around 6) to make matters worse I bled 3+ times with both my daughters in the early stages - I honestly hate the first trimester of pregnancy because of this

Of course you can. I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## salamander91

How are you ladies doing? I finally got my test results from gynae and apparently I have PCOS. I have to lose weight before they'll give me clomid but losing weight will hopefully help with my PCOS too.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## topazicatzbet

:hug: at least you have a diagnosis and a plan. I hope the weight loss goes well. 

Nothing to report here. Still trying but as usual our timing sucks so expecting yet another month of disappointment. Still don't really have much ewcm which I think is causing us problems.


----------



## salamander91

topazicatzbet said:


> :hug: at least you have a diagnosis and a plan. I hope the weight loss goes well.
> 
> Nothing to report here. Still trying but as usual our timing sucks so expecting yet another month of disappointment. Still don't really have much ewcm which I think is causing us problems.

Thanks!

I'm sorry you're still trying. I hope you have some luck soon :dust:


----------

